# GLADIUS/INSIGHT TYPHOON SEOULED(P4) MODDING ***UPDATES & DISCUSSION ***



## GLADIUSX1 (Feb 16, 2007)

*GLADIUS/TYPHOON/MRBULK-CHAMELEON/LIONCUB MODDING ***UPDATES & DISCUSSION ****

GOT THE SEOUL P4 AND FIXED THE GLADIUS ,HAD SOME POSITIVE SLUG ISOLATING PROBLEMS ,BUT FOUND A EASY 100% SOLUTION. SUCCESS.I WILL POST PHOTOS WHEN I FIGURE OUT HOW TO POST THEM .BEAM SHOTS AND OF THE FINISHED GLADIUS.
WHAT IS THE EASYEST WAY TO POST PHOTOS.HELP


----------



## ewsforos (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: MY GLADIUS NIGHT OPS SEOULED(P4)*

Check this post here for information on how to post pictures 

Hope this helps.

Btw, good job on your mod. Gladius + Seoul P4 sounds like a very interesting combination :goodjob:


----------



## GLADIUSX1 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: MY GLADIUS NIGHT OPS SEOULED(P4)*

THANX FOR THE HELP ,I'M WAITING FOR THE IMAGE SHACK TO SEND ME AN EMAIL RESPONCE SO I CAN START HOSTING THE PICTURES ,THIS WILL GIVE SOME TIME TO GET THE BEAM SHOTS .MIGHT BE A DAY OR TWO.


----------



## 9volt (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: MY GLADIUS NIGHT OPS SEOULED(P4)*






Can't read your post.


----------



## GLADIUSX1 (Feb 17, 2007)

****PICTURE POSTED***/Re: MY GLADIUS NIGHT OPS SEOULED(P4)*

thanx for waiting ,click on the image and it will take you to the image shack so you can see the larger picture.more pictures posted through the thread.have a look.


.







​


----------



## LEDcandle (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: MY GLADIUS NIGHT OPS SEOULED(P4)*

Very nice GladiusX1... how did you pry out your luxeon? mine was affixed so tight that I had to destroy it. Did you heat it or something?


----------



## GLADIUSX1 (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: MY GLADIUS NIGHT OPS SEOULED(P4)*

Removel was reqiured but it came out fully intacted.no moding of the reflector is reqiured and the p4 is aligined perfect as you can see in the one photo that shows the p4 refection.added the other pic so you can see the differance.if there are any problems with this mod in the future i will post what is happening.click on image for larger view


----------



## GLADIUSX1 (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: MY GLADIUS NIGHT OPS SEOULED(P4)*

sorry LEDcandle I misunderstood what you asked .yes i did have to pry out the lux III,I desoldered the lux III and then pryed out using an exacto knife.all went well and i still have my lux III intact.


----------



## LEDcandle (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: MY GLADIUS NIGHT OPS SEOULED(P4)*

ah ok, you took out the Luxeon LED but left the star there and fixed the SSC to the old lumileds star; ok.. thanks... can't do that for a Cree that's why I had to take out the entire star and put in a Cree Star... oh well.... SSC would be a better choice for a direct swap from original... but I guess now I can swap in a Cree Q3 bin fairly easily when it comes!  (not tat the Q3 is any better than the SSC anyway)


----------



## zifnab69 (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: ***PICTURE POSTED***/Re: MY GLADIUS NIGHT OPS SEOULED(P4)*



GLADIUSX1 said:


> thanx for waiting ,click on the image and it will take you to the image shack so you can see the lager picture.the beam shots are of the gladius (brighter image) and the other one is a streamlight 4AA luxeon III.image is taken from 20 feet away .camera settings the same for both and the white balance corrected.any questions feel free to ask .the gladius is putting out about 180-200 lumes.with no more extra heat.
> 
> ​


 
Are you sure about the 180-200 lumens ?
What about the low light level of the gladius, is it always low , like the original one ?
thank you


----------



## GLADIUSX1 (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: MY GLADIUS NIGHT OPS SEOULED(P4)*

The lumes rating is very close to the that range. just check the the photos .to get twice the preceived brightness you need up to four times the output so if you look at the beam shot you will see this differance as the streamlight puts out around 50 lumes (4AA model).this is what the gladius was putting out before the mod. also if you look at the spill light on both you can see all the extra light that the gladius also puts out in it's side spill ,as for the low level it is much improved.gone is the sharp edged small spot and replace with a soft spot that is much wider.


----------



## GLADIUSX1 (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: MY GLADIUS NIGHT OPS SEOULED(P4)*

Here are those pictures again.click on to see full size.the beam shots are of the gladius (brighter image) and the other one is a streamlight 4AA luxeon III.image is taken from 20 feet away .camera settings the same for both and the white balance corrected.any questions feel free to ask .the gladius is putting out about 180-200 lumes.with no more extra heat.:rock:


----------



## zifnab69 (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: MY GLADIUS NIGHT OPS SEOULED(P4)*

impressive.
about the low level.
in fact i'm please to notice that the low level have a soft spot, but my question is.
in the original luxeon3, gladius low level is about 0.8 lumens, witch is very very low, and i thing useful for me. 
I just like to know if the gladius seoul low level is always 0.8lumens or 8 lumens or so.....
in fact i'm afraid that , putting a more brighter led on the gladius may increase the minimum lumens output of the light.
thank you


----------



## GLADIUSX1 (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: MY GLADIUS NIGHT OPS SEOULED(P4)*

The low level is about one level up ,but because the beam is wider overall ,it looks very soft and as low as before ,but as i said is wider and 100% more usefull about 1.0 lume instead of 0.8 lumes.I will try to get a picture to show this some time today.


----------



## GLADIUSX1 (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: MY GLADIUS NIGHT OPS SEOULED(P4)*

Here are thoSe low setting pictures. the black and white picture is how it really looks,the colour one is one f stop overexposed to show more detail pictures taken at 30 inches distance.click on the pictures for larger size.


----------



## mtbkndad (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: MY GLADIUS NIGHT OPS SEOULED(P4)*

One of my favorite features of the Gladius is how low and directional the beam is on low level. 
While I like what you have done with the high end brightness of the light, the wider and brighter Low kills one of my favorite features of the light.

I hope, when and if Night-Ops revamps the Gladius, they keep low as low as before.
This is just my opinion.
You have done a nice mod :thumbsups:

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## GLADIUSX1 (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: MY GLADIUS NIGHT OPS SEOULED(P4)*

(*One of my favorite features of the Gladius is how low and directional the beam is on low level. 
While I like what you have done with the high end brightness of the light, **the wider and brighter Low kills one of my favorite features of the light.)*

The statement is not all that correct. the low is only a fraction higher(1,0 lume instead of 0.8) and the beam is twice as wide over all,so the beam ends up having the same precieved brightness.this is very low and has better beam quality and is more usefull when reading maps and text,same level, wider beam more usefull.softer edges .
Here are two photos to show the beam at 10-12 inches away.the brighter one is over exposed 1 f stop the other is normal.click on for larger version


----------



## SmUk (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: MY GLADIUS NIGHT OPS SEOULED(P4)*

Hello !

I want also to "seoul" my gladius...

just some questions

how can i remove the head ?
just turn it round with all my power or is ther any special trick ?
and how to replace the LED ?
Just solder it out an place there the P4 ?

Is the strobe still working ?

what about the spot in "full mode"

is it still with that low angle ?

Thany you for yor help.
and sorry 4 my bad english


----------



## scubasteve1942 (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: MY GLADIUS NIGHT OPS SEOULED(P4)*

Great mod. i love the gladius


----------



## GLADIUSX1 (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: MY GLADIUS NIGHT OPS SEOULED(P4)*

I just added a poll asking if there would be any interest in me modding anybodys Gladius Night Ops.Here is the link for thePoll. 
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/153732


----------



## GLADIUSX1 (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: MY GLADIUS NIGHT OPS SEOULED(P4)*

Everything on the Gladius works as before only the brightness is increased to 180-200 lumes.:rock:


----------



## mtbkndad (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: MY GLADIUS NIGHT OPS SEOULED(P4)*



GLADIUSX1 said:


> (*One of my favorite features of the Gladius is how low and directional the beam is on low level.
> While I like what you have done with the high end brightness of the light, **the wider and brighter Low kills one of my favorite features of the light.)*
> 
> The statement is not all that correct. the low is only a fraction higher(1,0 lume instead of 0.8) and the beam is twice as wide over all,so the beam ends up having the same precieved brightness.this is very low and has better beam quality and is more usefull when reading maps and text,same level, wider beam more usefull.softer edges .
> Here are two photos to show the beam at 10-12 inches away.the brighter one is over exposed 1 f stop the other is normal.click on for larger version




Let me first say that I think your mod is nice and well executed for you as a Gladius owner.
If you were a Night-Ops product tester I would say that you have killed one of the best features of this light.

There is a SIGNIFICANT difference between .8 lumen and 1 lumen at that level.
It is a 20% increase of total light output.
Your pictures demonstrate this very clearly.
Look in the low right corner of your photos.
On my 17" Powerbook-

Gladius stock - no door casing visible
Gladius P4 - door casing clearly visible and the entire wall around the corona is brighter.

That kills one of my main uses for my Gladiuses. Illuminating a small area while not illuminating the rest of a room. I like using my Gladiuses on low when looking for things in the bedroom knowing 

1. I can see fine.
2. I have such control over it's beam and how the room lights up I never need to worry about disturbing my wife.

My first year at MBC my roomate was from New York and I am from So. Cal., with my Gladius I could negotiate the room without him ever waking up. 

Out of my lights, only my Red Raw on low works better in these circumstances. On high it is 190 lumens of truly blinding RED light.

I have plenty of lights that will blow away a Gladius for overall brightness.
It is my only light that combines good useable brightness with the ability to go VERY low in light output.

You may want to mention that modding the lights will also void their warranties.

If you are a private person and this mod works for you, then great.
If others would like to have you do this and do not care about voided warranties, great again.

I am just saying that when and if Night-Ops revises the Gladius I hope they DO NOT loose the current low setting. I feel the Gladius will loose some of its funtionality without having the circuitry adjusted to keep the low as low as it is now. For that matter with the wider beam I would like to see a new Gladius with a low level at .6 lumen.

These are just my opinions based on how CLEARLY your photos demonstrate how much brighter the extra .2 lumens is in your mod.

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## GLADIUSX1 (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: MY GLADIUS NIGHT OPS SEOULED(P4)*

Yes the warantie will be nulled and void but as of this time with so many out there I think the only issue that has crop up was the switch issue and has been taken care of over a year ago and no other issues since.as i state in the last post with photos the spill is so low it is insignificant.the claim of 20% in the figure is rite but don't forget that it takes four times the output in the figures to equal double the preceived light output and as i stated with the beam twice as wide the light puts out the same preceived light output as the original gladius did.the photo that shows the beam only with no spill is what you will see with your eyes and the brighter one is over exposed to showdetail. if i missed anything please post.
:touche:
but i am glad for the input all comments welcome.:thanks:
Thanx


----------



## GLADIUSX1 (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: MY GLADIUS NIGHT OPS SEOULED(P4)*

Sorry forgot to mention that I also use my lite as you do in the night at home and in the early morning on the low setting and it is much improved wider beam (twice )and same preceived light level.my wife does not wake up either.
:touche::rock:


----------



## mtbkndad (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: MY GLADIUS NIGHT OPS SEOULED(P4)*



GLADIUSX1 said:


> Sorry forgot to mention that I also use my lite as you do in the night at home and in the early morning on the low setting and it is much improved wider beam (twice )and same preceived light level.my wife does not wake up either.
> :touche::rock:



These lights are really great in spouse non irritation mode  . 
I sent an email to Vaughn Baker of Night-Ops with a link to your mod thread.

My goal is to get Night-Ops to seriously consider what a Cree XRE or Seoul P4 can do for this wonderful light. 
I also mentioned it would be nice, with the more even beam, to drop the low to .6 lumens. 
My thinking is that, with a lower low, we can always choose slightly brighter if we need it.

Now that Night-Ops will hopefully be looking at this thread I will mention that my new Lumapower LP-Mini will easily out throw two Gladiuses at once and possibly 3, I need to wait till my wife returns home Monday evening so I can use her's and try one LP-Mini against 1 - 2 - 3 Gladiuses at once.
I will do beam shots of the experiment.

That is not to take away from the useability of the current Gladius.
Rather, I would love to see Night-Ops come out with something that has an even larger light range from high to low.
Hopefully this thread will help that come about if they are not working on it already.

You really did do a nice job with this mod :thumbsup: .

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## GLADIUSX1 (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: MY GLADIUS NIGHT OPS SEOULED(P4)*

If not mentioned the run time will not have changed ,they will be within 5% +/-.all functions the same.I have tested with 3 volt rechargebles and the run time results were great 30 minutes in full mode and the heat was lower and it did not step down in that setting ,but these were only 3 volt 600ma protected so at the end of the 30 minutes they shut down (voltage protection).I will give more times in the future.this will take time.
:rock:


----------



## waynejitsu (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: MY GLADIUS NIGHT OPS SEOULED(P4)*

pm sent...


----------



## GLADIUSX1 (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: MY GLADIUS NIGHT OPS SEOULED(P4)**UPDATED***


----------



## GLADIUSX1 (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: MY GLADIUS NIGHT OPS SEOULED(P4)updated*

*The gladius night ops modding list has begun.check thread for updates .

*:rock:


----------



## solidtrax (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: MY GLADIUS NIGHT OPS SEOULED(P4)*

pm sent!


----------



## Tom Slick (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: MY GLADIUS NIGHT OPS SEOULED(P4)*

PM sent.


----------



## GLADIUSX1 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: MY GLADIUS NIGHT OPS SEOULED(P4)*

_*
*_


----------



## GLADIUSX1 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: MY GLADIUS NIGHT OPS SEOULED(P4)*

_*Thank you everyone for your business , keep them coming,ONLY HUNDREDS TO GO.*_:grouphug:


----------



## GLADIUSX1 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: MY GLADIUS NIGHT OPS SEOULED(P4) MODDING HAS BEGUN*

**


----------



## GLADIUSX1 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: MY GLADIUS NIGHT OPS SEOULED(P4)*

No payment yet.



Tom Slick said:


> PM sent.


----------



## The Voice of Reason (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: MY GLADIUS NIGHT OPS SEOULED(P4)*



mtbkndad said:


> These lights are really great in spouse non irritation mode
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I couldn't have said it better myself. 

Wow 0.5 lumen to 200 lumens - I'd buy at least two in a heartbeat!! Especially if the form factor, ergonomics and user interface were maintained. These aspects are without doubt the VERY best in the business (and this is coming from a real SF fan).

The SF beamshaper makes the best light even more versatile.


----------



## GLADIUSX1 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: MY GLADIUS NIGHT OPS SEOULED(P4)*

THANK YOU TOM.PAYMENT RECEIVED.:rock:


GLADIUSX1 said:


> No payment yet.


----------



## GLADIUSX1 (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: MY GLADIUS NIGHT OPS SEOULED(P4) MODDING HAS BEGUN*

Thank you Speedpro for the payment:rock:


----------



## Schnotts (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: MY GLADIUS NIGHT OPS SEOULED(P4) MODDING HAS BEGUN*

Any beamshots of it comparing the new mod to how it used to be?


----------



## GLADIUSX1 (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: MY GLADIUS NIGHT OPS SEOULED(P4) MODDING HAS BEGUN*

Thats a good question,the answer is next week I will receive the first of the lights to mod and I will take photos and post to show the diff ,but if you look at the one in the thread of tha gladius and the streamlight that is a good example.will post next week.


Schnotts said:


> Any beamshots of it comparing the new mod to how it used to be?


----------



## GLADIUSX1 (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: MY GLADIUS NIGHT OPS SEOULED(P4) MODDING HAS BEGUN*

Hello again ,just adding some more pictures,these are of two stock glad's and my mod.all at 20 feet down the hall ,full output,fresh batterys 17670 lith ion.exposure same for all.only the white balance is off .the one stock is really purple and the other is green/yellow.only the p4 is close to white much like the HDS ULITIMATE GT SERIES.will post low level shots ,that will be a surprise as the level differance is less than had thought it would be. at that time I did not have a stock for compare.will post those on the weekend
*CLICK ON PICTURES FOR LARGER VERSION
* 
stock sample glad one/ stock sample glad two /  my modded glad









Had a visit from one of the guys having the mod done ,we did the tests against the stock(his) and my mod and as a bonus a surefire L5.well he was very very impressed.we test down a hall at about 175 feet and the differance at distance is greater than at closer range ,where as the stock was barely visible the modded gladius lit up the whole hall and brightened the door at the end of the hall ,and his other impression was of the strobe.well he only lasted for a few seconds on that.
I will try and post the hall pics and the low level shots this week end. 
sorry forgot to mention the L5 well this is a great lite, fit ,finich but thats it ,no competition. but I would still own one .still a great tac lite.
:rock:


----------



## Gypsy (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: MY GLADIUS NIGHT OPS SEOULED(P4) MODDING HAS BEGUN ***UPDATED****

Brand new Tan Gladius headed to you. Once I get it there will be an older black one headed your way too. I just don't want to be out here working without my "go to" kit light. 

SGT Gypsy Mur'Ray


----------



## GLADIUSX1 (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: MY GLADIUS NIGHT OPS SEOULED(P4) MODDING HAS BEGUN ***UPDATED****

Murray 
Got your email ,thank you,will be waiting.keep your self safe.will ship back asap.
STAY SAFE & GOD BLESS:goodjob:
GLADIUSX1


Gypsy said:


> Brand new Tan Gladius headed to you. Once I get it there will be an older black one headed your way too. I just don't want to be out here working without my "go to" kit light.
> 
> SGT Gypsy Mur'Ray


----------



## Smogcity (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: MY GLADIUS NIGHT OPS SEOULED(P4) MODDING HAS BEGUN ***UPDATED****

I want! Email sent!


----------



## softfeel (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: MY GLADIUS NIGHT OPS SEOULED(P4) MODDING HAS BEGUN ***UPDATED****

When you took the beamshots you were using 17670 lith-ion. Will there be any problems running it with two cr123 like SF the U2-mods?

The head on my Gladius is glued to the body (with loc-tite or similar). You will not glue it back if you mod it, will you?

Does you light blink when you use 3.7v lithium-ions even if the battery is fresh?


----------



## GLADIUSX1 (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: MY GLADIUS NIGHT OPS SEOULED(P4) MODDING HAS BEGUN ***UPDATED****

I used the 17670 just so that you could see that the lower voltage does not affect the brightness level and works the same as original.you can use any battery thats normaly works with the gladius.I will ,only if some asks me not to .yes the light blinks as the voltage is lower ,but I have gotten used to it.I will update more photos at long distance(175 ft indoors in lit enviroment) on the weekend .


softfeel said:


> When you took the beamshots you were using 17670 lith-ion. Will there be any problems running it with two cr123 like SF the U2-mods?
> 
> The head on my Gladius is glued to the body (with loc-tite or similar). You will not glue it back if you mod it, will you?
> 
> Does you light blink when you use 3.7v lithium-ions even if the battery is fresh?


----------



## waynejitsu (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: MY GLADIUS NIGHT OPS SEOULED(P4)**UPDATED***

*
*


----------



## Smogcity (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: MY GLADIUS NIGHT OPS SEOULED(P4) MODDING HAS BEGUN ***UPDATED****

Paypal sent! Light on the way!


----------



## GLADIUSX1 (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: MY GLADIUS NIGHT OPS SEOULED(P4) MODDING HAS BEGUN ***UPDATED****

Thank you .your on the list.
GLADIUSX1


Smogcity said:


> Paypal sent! Light on the way!


----------



## GLADIUSX1 (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: MY GLADIUS NIGHT OPS SEOULED(P4) MODDING HAS BEGUN ***UPDATED****

*These gladius modds are complete and shipping monday 03.12.2007.
-LIPS- 1 COMPLETED-SHIPPING BACK
-TOM SLICK- 1 COMPLETED-PICKUP
 -DANO- 1 COMPLETED-SHIPPING BACK
-WAYNEJITSU- 2 COMPLETED-SHIPPING BACK
-SPEEDPRO-1 COMPLETED-SHIPPING BACK
-SOLIDTRAX-1 COMPLETED-SHIPPING BACK
*


----------



## Lips (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: MY GLADIUS NIGHT OPS SEOULED(P4) MODDING HAS BEGUN ***UPDATED****



GLADIUSX1 said:


> *These gladius modds are complete and shipping monday 03.12.2007.
> -LIPS- 1 COMPLETED-SHIPPING
> -TOM SLICK- 1 COMPLETED-PICKUP
> -DANO- 1 COMPLETED-SHIPPING
> -WAYNEJITSU- 2 COMPLETED-SHIPPING*





Great News


Can't wait to see...

Thanks for you work on these, Very professional manor... :thumbsup:


----------



## KDOG3 (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: MY GLADIUS NIGHT OPS SEOULED(P4) MODDING HAS BEGUN ***UPDATED****

I thought about getting a Gladius to put a Seoul in myself...hmmmm


----------



## GLADIUSX1 (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: MY GLADIUS NIGHT OPS SEOULED(P4) MODDING HAS BEGUN ***UPDATED****

* GOOD NEWS. HAD TIME TODAY TO SHIP ALL COMPLETED GLADIUS LIGHTS.
PLEASE CHECK FOR THE LIGHT SHIPPED IN THE THREAD .
THANX*
GLADIUSX1


----------



## GLADIUSX1 (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: MY GLADIUS NIGHT OPS SEOULED(P4) MODDING HAS BEGUN ***UPDATED****

Today before shipping out some lights,I did a compare with different batterys and the conclusion is that you lose about 10 to 15% in light output if you use the 3.7 volt single 17670 batteries in the Gladius as compared to the two 3.0 volt lith standard surefire or other brand.so the advice is to stick to 3.0 volt standard lith if you want scortching light ouput with the modded Gladius.they are cheap and the overall runtimes are better.sorry for the long delay on the new compare beam shots at distance will post in the next week.
GLADIUSX1


----------



## Groundhog66 (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: MY GLADIUS NIGHT OPS SEOULED(P4) MODDING HAS BEGUN ***UPDATED****

I want mine tricked out too.


----------



## GLADIUSX1 (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: MY GLADIUS NIGHT OPS SEOULED(P4) MODDING HAS BEGUN ***UPDATED****

SOME MEMBERS ARE ASKING IF I AM STILL MODDING.YES I AM AND THIS WILL BE AN ONGOING PROJECT TILL THERE ALL DONE .OK TILL SOME ARE.MAYBE SOMEDAY THE MANUFACTURER WILL UPGRADE TO THIS LEVEL.SO FAR NO INDICATION THAT THIS WILL HAPPEN ANY TIME SOON ON THERE END.SO PLEASE LETS KEEP THE INTEREST UP AND I WILL KEEP THIS POST OPEN AND ACTIVE .THOSE FORUM MEMBERS THAT HAD THERE LIGHTS MODD ALREADY, PLEASE FEEL FREE TO ADD TO THE THREAD .YOU OWN OPINIONS AND BEAM SHOTS ETC......:rock:
GLADIUSX1
WILL UPDATE ON AN ON GOING BASES.


----------



## GLADIUSX1 (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: MY GLADIUS NIGHT OPS SEOULED(P4)*

Since this quote ,I have had the opportunity to get the real world look at the differance between the modded gladius and the stock(low level light output) ,first off,the beams are the same brightnes ,second the edge on the beam on the modded glad is a little smoother around the edges and not twice as wide ,just smoother transition and the colour on low is a bit better ,this is in referance to my original over stated comments on what I thought was correct, going on memory only ,at the time I did not have another one for comparison.overall the results on low level are better .and as for photos they will never be able to show what you see with your own eyes.more to come.
GLADIUSX1 


mtbkndad said:


> Let me first say that I think your mod is nice and well executed for you as a Gladius owner.
> If you were a Night-Ops product tester I would say that you have killed one of the best features of this light.
> 
> There is a SIGNIFICANT difference between .8 lumen and 1 lumen at that level.
> ...


----------



## GLADIUSX1 (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: GLADIUS NIGHT OPS SEOULED(P4) MODDING/PRICE & SHIPPING INFO ***UPDATE****

THANX SMOGCITY LIGHT RECEIVED ,ONE THING ,YOUR BEZAL HAS A DEEP MARK IN IT .WILL SHIP BACK ON SATURDAY.
THANX
*GLADIUSX1*


----------



## Smogcity (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: GLADIUS NIGHT OPS SEOULED(P4) MODDING/PRICE & SHIPPING INFO ***UPDATE****

Hey Gladiusx1,


Yeah, that was from a tactical impact device from gg&g i had on but took off...Can't wait to get it back!

Thanks


----------



## GLADIUSX1 (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: GLADIUS NIGHT OPS SEOULED(P4) MODDING/PRICE & SHIPPING INFO ***UPDATE****


----------



## GLADIUSX1 (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: GLADIUS NIGHT OPS SEOULED(P4) MODDING/PRICE & SHIPPING INFO ***UPDATE****

No longer doing the HDS. But now doing the MRBULK/ CHAMELEON-LIONCUB.
*GLADIUSX1*


----------



## waynejitsu (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: GLADIUS NIGHT OPS SEOULED(P4) MODDING/PRICE & SHIPPING INFO ***UPDATE****

Has anyone recieved the light they sent yet?
Just wanting to know your thoughts on it
Any beam shots?


----------



## GLADIUSX1 (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: GLADIUS NIGHT OPS SEOULED(P4) MODDING/PRICE & SHIPPING INFO ***UPDATE****

I promised more beam shots of the gladius at distance and I have not been able to do this as my digi cam is broke so it will be a while till I get a new one so please bear with me.they will come soon .
*GLADIUSX1*


----------



## GLADIUSX1 (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: GLADIUS NIGHT OPS SEOULED(P4) MODDING/PRICE & SHIPPING INFO ***UPDATE****

Wayne your lights should be there a few days ahead of everyone elses.
*GLADIUSX1*


waynejitsu said:


> Has anyone recieved the light they sent yet?
> Just wanting to know your thoughts on it
> Any beam shots?


----------



## SpeedPRO (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: GLADIUS NIGHT OPS SEOULED(P4) MODDING/PRICE & SHIPPING INFO ***UPDATE****

Received mine, and All I can say it is impressive! low still good and high is BRIGHT!!! I recommend this mod for who owns gladius.

Thank you gladiusx1 :goodjob:


----------



## Lips (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: GLADIUS NIGHT OPS SEOULED(P4) MODDING/PRICE & SHIPPING INFO ***UPDATE****

I just got my like back today and













Impressive!!!  ​

Looks like it's even putting out more light than my Chameleon running at 1200 mah...


Fellow LEO's send your light to Mike, you'll be very happy.


The IMS27 with the Seoul has an awesome beam. Better job than the Lux III with the IMS...


I'm a very happy customer, job well done :thumbsup: 


Thanks Mike



.


----------



## Smogcity (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: GLADIUS NIGHT OPS SEOULED(P4) MODDING/PRICE & SHIPPING INFO ***UPDATE****

Thanks Mike!

This light is a FLAME THROWER! I waited untill late last night and fired it up outside....It was like the sun came out! HIGHLY RECOMENDED!

My brother in law was waiting to see how it came out before he sent you his Gladius, I'll pass on your info to him to get'er done!

matt


----------



## waynejitsu (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: GLADIUS NIGHT OPS SEOULED(P4) MODDING/PRICE & SHIPPING INFO ***UPDATE****



GLADIUSX1 said:


> Wayne your lights should be there a few days ahead of everyone elses.
> *GLADIUSX1*




They are still not here (I sent 2)
It has been almost 2 weeks.
Can you check on them.
May need to make an insurance claim to get both lights back.


----------



## GLADIUSX1 (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: GLADIUS NIGHT OPS SEOULED(P4) MODDING/PRICE & SHIPPING INFO ***UPDATE****

Sorry Wayne ,phoned Canada Post.they say by friday ,then they will put trace on the package .will keep you up to date.
*GLADIUSX1*


waynejitsu said:


> They are still not here (I sent 2)
> It has been almost 2 weeks.
> Can you check on them.
> May need to make an insurance claim to get both lights back.


----------



## Gointothelight (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: GLADIUS NIGHT OPS SEOULED(P4) MODDING/PRICE & SHIPPING INFO ***UPDATE****

I don't have a Gladius to send. Do I need to buy one and send it or do you have an already modified one to sell? Paypal ready to go....


----------



## waynejitsu (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: GLADIUS NIGHT OPS SEOULED(P4) MODDING/PRICE & SHIPPING INFO ***UPDATE****



GLADIUSX1 said:


> Sorry Wayne ,phoned Canada Post.they say by friday ,then they will put trace on the package .will keep you up to date.
> *GLADIUSX1*



Thank you
I appreciate your help.


----------



## GLADIUSX1 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: GLADIUS NIGHT OPS SEOULED(P4) MODDING/PRICE & SHIPPING INFO ***UPDATE****

At this time I don't have one but in about two weeks I should.if you want to wait or you can send one for the mod.email me to further inquire.thanx
*GLADIUSX1*


Gointothelight said:


> I don't have a Gladius to send. Do I need to buy one and send it or do you have an already modified one to sell? Paypal ready to go....


----------



## GLADIUSX1 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: GLADIUS NIGHT OPS SEOULED(P4) MODDING/PRICE & SHIPPING INFO ***UPDATE****

Hello JOHNF.
your Gladius showed today and it will be complete and shipped monday .enjoy when it arrives.
Thank you for the Business.
*GLADIUSX1*:rock:


----------



## Tom Slick (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: GLADIUS NIGHT OPS SEOULED(P4) MODDING/PRICE & SHIPPING INFO ***UPDATE****



Lips said:


> I just got my like back today and
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I picked my light up a couple of weeks ago and have had the opportunity to use it quite a bit.

THIS LIGHT IS BRIGHT!

I was impressed with the Gladius even in its stock condition due to its multi-function features (dimming mainly), but always wanted it to be a bit brighter. I eventually bought a Surefire L5 for its brightness and ruggedness, but it was lacking the dimming capability which I found very useful.

After having my Gladius modded by GLADIUSX1, I can honestly say that it is significantly brighter than my L5, and has (as far as I can tell) retained its very low brightness setting in the dimming mode. The beam pattern of my Gladius is now much more useable. It is not just that bright circle that it used to be, it's now more like my L5 which has a very bright centre that gradually diminishes to a soft corona. Since getting my Gladius back, I have sold my L5 as I no longer have a use for it; my Gladius has taken over its role.

I will be using this light as my primary duty light as a LEO, and I highly recommend to anyone considering sending your Gladius to GLADIUSX1 for modding to go ahead and do it - you will not be disappointed.

This mod has truly turned my Gladius into the most useful light I have ever seen.

Tom Slick


----------



## GLADIUSX1 (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: GLADIUS NIGHT OPS SEOULED(P4) MODDING ***UPDATE****

Hello Jonhf ,your light is shipped and on the way.and thank you for the posts of feedback on lights received to those who have posted .lets keep this going still thousands to do.:naughty:thanx
*GLADIUSX1*:rock:


----------



## GLADIUSX1 (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: GLADIUS NIGHT OPS SEOULED(P4) MODDING ***UPDATE****

RAIMUND & K9HUTCH STILL NO SHOW FOR YOUR LIGHTS .MAYBE THIS WEEK.
THANX
*GLADIUSX1*


----------



## GLADIUSX1 (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: GLADIUS NIGHT OPS SEOULED(P4) MODDING ***UPDATE****

RAIMUND & K9HUTCH both lights turned up today and will be shipped back by Friday.thanx guys.
*GLADIUSX1*


----------



## GLADIUSX1 (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: GLADIUS NIGHT OPS SEOULED(P4) MODDING ***UPDATE****

Thank you Jetrider for the payment ,waiting for your Gladius to mod.
thanx
*GLADIUSX1*:rock:


----------



## k9hutch (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: GLADIUS NIGHT OPS SEOULED(P4) MODDING ***UPDATE****

Good deal! I was starting to worry!!!


----------



## JohnF (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: GLADIUS NIGHT OPS SEOULED(P4) MODDING ***UPDATE****



GLADIUSX1 said:


> Hello Jonhf ,your light is shipped and on the way.and thank you for the posts of feedback on lights received to those who have posted .lets keep this going still thousands to do.:naughty:thanx
> *GLADIUSX1*:rock:



Great! Now the postal waiting game begins... Guess I'll start (optimistically) looking for it tomorrow (Fri.). Wish you weren't so darn far away from the desert SW<g>. I'll let you know when I get it and how it works... Thanks,

JohnF


----------



## GLADIUSX1 (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: GLADIUS NIGHT OPS SEOULED(P4) MODDING/PRICE & SHIPPING INFO ***UPDATE****

Hello Waynejitsu.
see on the canadapost posting that your lights have arrived :rock:.I hope you like.enjoy.
thanx
*GLADIUSX1*


waynejitsu said:


> They are still not here (I sent 2)
> It has been almost 2 weeks.
> Can you check on them.
> May need to make an insurance claim to get both lights back.


----------



## GLADIUSX1 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: GLADIUS NIGHT OPS SEOULED(P4) MODDING ***UPDATE****

Hello RAIMUND & K9HUTCH.Your modded Gladius lights are shipped. please give it some time.
Thank You for your Pataonage.
*GLADIUSX1*


----------



## GLADIUSX1 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: GLADIUS NIGHT OPS SEOULED(P4) MODDING/PRICE & SHIPPING INFO ***UPDATE****

Sorry Gointothelight that light I mentioned further back is not available.it got traded for a new cond olive green ceramic coated Gladius for my personal use.
Thanx for asking.Go ahead and buy one and send it for the mod if you still interested.
Thanx
*GLADIUSX1
*


Gointothelight said:


> I don't have a Gladius to send. Do I need to buy one and send it or do you have an already modified one to sell? Paypal ready to go....


----------



## JohnF (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: GLADIUS NIGHT OPS SEOULED(P4) MODDING ***UPDATE****

I just received my Gladius back from Michael. There are only a few lights I have to compare it to: HDS U60, unmoded - well, no comparision really. Fenix L2D, I'd eyeball the Gladius at about 30% brighter with a comparable beam shape. Mag 3D (modded with the new Seoul drop-in and using 4 'c' cells - nearly identical brightness and throw - but the Gladius is a fraction of the size of course. 

The workmanship is perfect, cleaner and smoother operation than when I sent it off.

My only (slight) complaint is that the color temp is higher than my ideal, but then the unmodded Gladius had a blueish tint as well.

This thing is now blazingly bright when needed, but will still 'go low' by any standards. In all, a great value mod which will have me using the Gladius again...

JohnF
LV, NV


----------



## JohnF (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: GLADIUS NIGHT OPS SEOULED(P4) MODDING ***UPDATE****

When testing last night well after dark in 'real world' (not white wall), the color temp works perfectly. The lowest setting is fine for reading, and the highest setting is, well, incredably bright...

John F


----------



## waynejitsu (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: GLADIUS NIGHT OPS SEOULED(P4) MODDING/PRICE & SHIPPING INFO ***UPDATE****



GLADIUSX1 said:


> Hello Waynejitsu.
> see on the canadapost posting that your lights have arrived :rock:.I hope you like.enjoy.
> thanx
> *GLADIUSX1*



ENJOY???
Check this post out!!!

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/159743


----------



## milkyspit (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: GLADIUS NIGHT OPS SEOULED(P4) MODDING ***UPDATE****

Sounds like you're doing some good work, Mike. :thumbsup:


----------



## GLADIUSX1 (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: GLADIUS NIGHT OPS SEOULED(P4) MODDING ***UPDATE****

Thank you Milkey for the kind Word .Same rite back:goodjob:.Keep it up and light the world.
Cheers
*GLADIUSX1*


milkyspit said:


> Sounds like you're doing some good work, Mike. :thumbsup:


----------



## GLADIUSX1 (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: GLADIUS NIGHT OPS SEOULED(P4) MODDING ***UPDATE****

Thank you ,GUA_RANA,ELAKAZAM and DIZNEY for the orders.will keep in touch.
THANX
*GLADIUSX1*


----------



## GLADIUSX1 (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: GLADIUS NIGHT OPS SEOULED(P4) MODDING ***UPDATE****

Thank you WAYNEJITSU for sending you hds for the mod.
*GLADIUSX1*:rock:


----------



## GLADIUSX1 (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: GLADIUS NIGHT OPS SEOULED(P4) MODDING ***UPDATE****

Thank you .BYRON8,FLOWNOSAJ,DALOOSH and one non member for sending your lights for the modd.
*GLADIUSX1*:rock:


----------



## GLADIUSX1 (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: GLADIUS SEOULED(P4) MODDING ***UPDATES & DISCUSSION ****


----------



## GLADIUSX1 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: GLADIUS SEOULED(P4) MODDING ***UPDATES & DISCUSSION ****

I hope hope to have some more of those promised long distance beam shots posted later in the day.standby
*GLADIUSX1*


----------



## Lips (Apr 6, 2007)

.



Next time I shoot I'll get some outside beam-shots up... 



This one is vs the Mac Aspherical and the photo is not very good...














Mike

Any experience with the Mclux PD. Probably lots of takers out there for that modded light...
.


----------



## rain5539 (Apr 6, 2007)

I have single 6W SMD LED, may be it could be applied in your OPS


----------



## rain5539 (Apr 6, 2007)

I have single 6W SMD LED, it could be applied in your night OPS i think


----------



## GLADIUSX1 (Apr 6, 2007)

Please email or massage .Like some information from you .
*GLADIUSX1*


rain5539 said:


> I have single 6W SMD LED, it could be applied in your night OPS i think


----------



## waynejitsu (Apr 7, 2007)

Lips said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just curious since I only own the Gladius-
What is the price of each?

Just trying to figure "bang for buck" on the lights, even though this mod is very much brighter and cleaner beam.


----------



## Argent60 (Apr 7, 2007)

Do you PM your "send to" address to us? This looks like a worthy mod, and you seem up front about everything. So I'm considering it.

thanks, 
Argent60


----------



## GLADIUSX1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Sent PM.
GLADIUSX1


Argent60 said:


> Do you PM your "send to" address to us? This looks like a worthy mod, and you seem up front about everything. So I'm considering it.
> 
> thanks,
> Argent60


----------



## GLADIUSX1 (Apr 7, 2007)

ThankYou City Cop for coming aboard for the mod.
*GLADIUSX1*:rock:


----------



## waynejitsu (Apr 7, 2007)

Argent60 said:


> Do you PM your "send to" address to us? This looks like a worthy mod, and you seem up front about everything. So I'm considering it.
> 
> thanks,
> Argent60



This is a no brainer mod..., don't even think about it, just get it, LOL!!

Seriously, I love the UI of the Gladius and now I love the brightness of this mod.
It even made the little artifacts in the beam disappear

If I was only allowed to have 1 mod, this would be it!!


----------



## Argent60 (Apr 8, 2007)

waynejitsu said:


> This is a no brainer mod..., don't even think about it, just get it, LOL!!
> 
> Seriously, I love the UI of the Gladius and now I love the brightness of this mod.
> It even made the little artifacts in the beam disappear
> ...




OK...OK!  :lolsign: You talked me into it! :laughing: 

GladiusX1 - Both the light and PayPal will go out tomorrow.

Argent60


----------



## Argent60 (Apr 9, 2007)

Mike- 

 

and Gladius on it's way to you. You should receive it no later than Monday April 16th.

thanks,
Argent60


----------



## GLADIUSX1 (Apr 9, 2007)

PLEASE READ:URGENT.SOME ONE SENT ME THERE LIGHT UPS AND THERE IS A 45.77 CHARGE SHIPPED FROM KEHL , ESTATE CIRCLE. NAPERVILLE. IL 60565.
WILL THIS PERSON CONTACT ME .THE PACKAGE IS BEING HELD BY UPS FOR FIVE DAYS .THEN IT WILL SHIP BACK.AS STATE I WILL NOT INCUR ANY BROKERAGE FEES OR OTHERS .
*GLADIUSX1*


----------



## GLADIUSX1 (Apr 9, 2007)

Thank you ARGENT.
*GLADIUSX1*


Argent60 said:


> Mike-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## k9hutch (Apr 9, 2007)

Just got mine back today. Took a little bit of time (impatient me) due to the out of country shipping, but it was well worth the wait! 

The light is a lot brighter than my other (stock) Gladius and the mod was top-notch! 

Now, to ship off my other one....


----------



## GLADIUSX1 (Apr 10, 2007)

PLEASE READ:URGENT.SOME ONE SENT ME THERE LIGHT UPS AND THERE IS A 45.77 CHARGE SHIPPED FROM KEHL , ESTATE CIRCLE. NAPERVILLE. IL 60565.
WILL THIS PERSON CONTACT ME .THE PACKAGE IS BEING HELD BY UPS FOR FIVE DAYS .THEN IT WILL SHIP BACK.AS STATE I WILL NOT INCUR ANY BROKERAGE FEES OR OTHERS .
*GLADIUSX1*


----------



## GLADIUSX1 (Apr 11, 2007)

DOES ANY ONE KNOW WHO KEHL MIGHT BE.HELP.
*GLADIUSX1*


GLADIUSX1 said:


> PLEASE READ:URGENT.SOME ONE SENT ME THERE LIGHT UPS AND THERE IS A 45.77 CHARGE SHIPPED FROM KEHL , ESTATE CIRCLE. NAPERVILLE. IL 60565.
> WILL THIS PERSON CONTACT ME .THE PACKAGE IS BEING HELD BY UPS FOR FIVE DAYS .THEN IT WILL SHIP BACK.AS STATE I WILL NOT INCUR ANY BROKERAGE FEES OR OTHERS .
> *GLADIUSX1*


----------



## GLADIUSX1 (Apr 12, 2007)

I HAVE CONTACT.ISSUE TAKEN CARE OF.
THANX
*GLADIUSX1*:rock:[QUOTE=GLADIUSX1]DOES ANY ONE KNOW WHO KEHL MIGHT BE.HELP.
*GLADIUSX1*[/QUOTE]


----------



## GLADIUSX1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Thank you Photon555 for the deal on the HDS U60 GT and the Mod request.
Again thanx to everyone getting the mod.
*GLADIUSX1*:rock:


----------



## GLADIUSX1 (Apr 14, 2007)

Received lights .WAYNEJITSU/ARGENT60/GUA_RANA/FLOWNOSAJ/DIZNEY.
lights in process .weekend not included.
Thanx Guys
*GLADIUSX1*:rock:


----------



## GLADIUSX1 (Apr 14, 2007)

thank you for the Mod payment ,GOINTOTHELIGHT:rock:
Thanx
*GLADIUSX1*:rock:


----------



## GLADIUSX1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Anyone requiring a replacement factory reflector for your Gladius can get one for $15.00.I got these because the quality of some reflectors is sub par:thumbsdow.very nasty.So if you need I have.just request before shipping.
*GLADIUSX1*:rock:


----------



## DevL (Apr 16, 2007)

How do we know if we need the reflector? Mine is at least new enough to be anodised black but it was one of the first of the black anodised units. Can we not just ship a US Postal MO with our light if we do not have a PayPal account? Or will that not work becasue you are in Canada and Customs will check the package?


----------



## GLADIUSX1 (Apr 16, 2007)

Check your PM box.
*GLADIUSX1*:rock:


DevL said:


> How do we know if we need the reflector? Mine is at least new enough to be anodised black but it was one of the first of the black anodised units. Can we not just ship a US Postal MO with our light if we do not have a PayPal account? Or will that not work becasue you are in Canada and Customs will check the package?


----------



## Jetrider (Apr 17, 2007)

My Gladius arrived today all i can say right now is HOLY SMOKES!!! this thing is AMAZING!! A must have for the Gladius!


----------



## uspopo (Apr 17, 2007)

GladiusX1, emailed sent concerning the mod and new reflector for my Gladius. Stan


----------



## waynejitsu (Apr 17, 2007)

Jetrider said:


> My Gladius arrived today all i can say right now is HOLY SMOKES!!! this thing is AMAZING!! A must have for the Gladius!




Not only screaming bright, but easily adjusted for 3am bathroom walks

This is by far my favorite light..., and I have well over 200 now, guess it is going on 300 lights and this is "the one"!!


----------



## DevL (Apr 18, 2007)

Well I am in... Email sent.


----------



## ygbsm (Apr 18, 2007)

Gladius X1 -- Is it possible to pay by US Postal Service Money Order, for example, by sending the MO in advance of the actual light? (I know it was asked before, but I guess answered in a PM) Thanks.


----------



## DevL (Apr 18, 2007)

Have Gladius in a box waiting to ship... have not received shipment location via Email.


----------



## GLADIUSX1 (Apr 18, 2007)

BUMP...........


----------



## GLADIUSX1 (Apr 18, 2007)

Check email.DevL
*GLADIUSX1*:rock:


DevL said:


> Have Gladius in a box waiting to ship... have not received shipment location via Email.


----------



## Fishyguy (Apr 19, 2007)

Ok, I'm in too!! Email sent for info. Thanks.


----------



## glenn_r (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm very interested in this modification, as my Gladius is my primary duty light. A couple of questions:

How's the impact resistance? I've dropped flashlights in foot chases, and a SF M3 kept breaking its bulbs. That's one of the attractions of an LED, besides the strobing--I want the thing to always work. How "secure" is the new LED?

Are any new overheating issues introduced with the new LED? Or does it run as cool? (I just want an idiot-proof, very bright strobing light that I know will work.)

What's the advantage of the new reflector? I have two older Gladius lights--why would I want the new reflector? Not trolling--serious question.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## GLADIUSX1 (Apr 20, 2007)

EMAIL SENT


glenn_r said:


> I'm very interested in this modification, as my Gladius is my primary duty light. A couple of questions:
> 
> How's the impact resistance? I've dropped flashlights in foot chases, and a SF M3 kept breaking its bulbs. That's one of the attractions of an LED, besides the strobing--I want the thing to always work. How "secure" is the new LED?
> 
> ...


----------



## GLADIUSX1 (Apr 20, 2007)

*PLEASE READ IMPORTANT TO ALL*.
I have had a lot of guys asking about the reflector replacement .98% don't need it and will not benifit from it ,but others will ,some older Glads had poor reflectors due to bad casting as these are made of plastic.so please don't ask as it will vary and I need to see the light.will not change any reflector till I email the person that might require replacement.these are the same factory ones as original ones in the light.I will be posting schedule system this weekend to control the influx of lights.it is getting very busy and I will have no time for the family and mountain biking ,it looks as if I will limit the amount to between 5-10 lights per week. I will see. so please.check back to get the latest updates and changes.
Thank You Everyone
*GLADIUSX1*:rock:
*I WILL ONLY BE MODDING THE GLADIUS/TYPHOON & HDS EDC SERIES OF LIGHTS AT THIS TIME.*


----------



## GLADIUSX1 (Apr 21, 2007)

We have yet another package that can not be identified.It was sent with no return address or other information in the package:tsk: and base on the serial number no payment tracking .If the person who sent this package can come forward then I can move forward.not to much to ask.ONE UNCLAIMED GLADIUS.:thumbsdow
SO TO REMIND EVERYONE.YOU MUST PROVIDE ALL INFORMATION WITH THE PACKAGE.COPY OF THE PAYPAL PAYMENT. THIS IS WHAT WE NEED.:thumbsup:
*1-FULL NAME
2-FORUM NAME
3-SERIAL NUMBER 
4-SHIPPING ADDRESS
GLADIUSX1*:rock:


----------



## GhostReaction (Apr 21, 2007)

Mike is the package from Singapore :thinking:

The Gladius was sent out by my little sister so please pardon me if info were missing


----------



## bill_n_opus (Apr 21, 2007)

GhostReaction said:


> Mike is the package from Singapore :thinking:
> 
> The Gladius was sent out by my little sister so please pardon me if info were missing


 
Classic!

You get your little sis to do your bidding?

Awesome. :rock: 

I never had the pleasure of bossing around a little sister.


----------



## waynejitsu (Apr 21, 2007)

glenn_r said:


> I'm very interested in this modification, as my Gladius is my primary duty light. A couple of questions:
> 
> How's the impact resistance? I've dropped flashlights in foot chases, and a SF M3 kept breaking its bulbs. That's one of the attractions of an LED, besides the strobing--I want the thing to always work. How "secure" is the new LED?
> 
> ...



The lights I had modded are all just as factory, except with a new led.
They would be just as reliable as a factory fresh light, although much better, brighter and usefull


----------



## SmUk (Apr 22, 2007)

Hi !
I have some questions ...
I already talked to you, GLADIUSX1, via email ([email protected])
now i have another mate in the USA again 
So i would order some lights from ebay in the us and let them send to you ..
but you live in canada as far as i know...
do we have to pay extra taxes if we send it from the us to canada an then modded back to my friend in the usa ?
thanks for information


----------



## GLADIUSX1 (Apr 22, 2007)

PM SENT


SmUk said:


> Hi !
> I have some questions ...
> I already talked to you, GLADIUSX1, via email ([email protected])
> now i have another mate in the USA again
> ...


----------



## Samuel (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Gladius, email sent...


----------



## GLADIUSX1 (Apr 25, 2007)

*UPDATE PLEASE READ.*
I've posted new info to the modding & shipping post please check for update .I will now be shipping out once a week.Saturdays or Mondays.At this time I have a little backlog.There will be about 12 lights shipping out ,Please check to see if yours shipped.This policy is due to the fact that I work 10 hours a day and have a family too.I have increased the lead time once before from 4 to 8 days but I have to extend it one more time to 12 days not including weekends .this is only a maximum time and any given light could ship earlier than that.I hope everyone understands and is good with this change as it is written in stone and clearly stated.
*GLADIUSX1*
:rock:


----------



## Fishyguy (Apr 27, 2007)

Paypal sent, Gladius on the way!! Thanks in advance.


----------



## GLADIUSX1 (Apr 28, 2007)

One claimed Gladius ,This was a non member.thanx
GLADIUSX1:rock:


GLADIUSX1 said:


> We have yet another package that can not be identified.It was sent with no return address or other information in the package:tsk: and base on the serial number no payment tracking .If the person who sent this package can come forward then I can move forward.not to much to ask.ONE UNCLAIMED GLADIUS.:thumbsdow
> SO TO REMIND EVERYONE.YOU MUST PROVIDE ALL INFORMATION WITH THE PACKAGE.COPY OF THE PAYPAL PAYMENT. THIS IS WHAT WE NEED.:thumbsup:
> *1-FULL NAME
> 2-FORUM NAME
> ...


----------



## vortechs (Apr 28, 2007)

I've been watching the shipping status up in post #123 (link) and I saw that mine shipped today, along with about a dozen others. I look forward to receiving it in a week or two (however long the mail takes). 

Thanks GLADIUSX1! I hope you've been happy with the olive drab cermaic finish one.


----------



## GLADIUSX1 (Apr 29, 2007)

I will have a limited quatity of factory replacement lens on hand for the modding of the Gladius and also will have some UCL- LDF lens as well.these LDF lens are coat ,anti refractive and have the Light Diffusing Film . COST $15.00. This is if yours is chipped, cracked or badly scratched.These are on order and will be available in one week.
*GLADIUSX1*:rock:


----------



## Argent60 (May 1, 2007)

Waiting for a much anticipated light to return is nerve-racking. :hairpull: Know what I mean? I keep telling myself, "any day now".  

Argent60


----------



## Followthehollow (May 1, 2007)

Argent60 said:


> Waiting for a much anticipated light to return is nerve-racking. :hairpull: Know what I mean? I keep telling myself, "any day now".
> 
> Argent60



It huuuuurts


----------



## Eskimojo (May 3, 2007)

(What I miss here is a good user review - I've found it now) ...
I've ordered 3 new Typhoons for modding and can't wait to see how they perform next to my Gladius duty light...
If they are as I hope (expect)... I'll have to order more for my colleagues as well...
So Mike, I hope I'll be sending you lots of money in the near future...
Edit...
[font=&quot]I initially ordered the 3 Typhoons with Botach, but changed my mind due to different circumstances, posts in this forum being one. Ended up ordering 3 Gladius lights from *Strategos* International, witch is being sent directly to GLADIUSX1. As of 5/14/2007 8:08 AM my lights are Out for delivery... - They want $149.07 in taxes - Paypal sent to GLADIUSX1...
[/font]


----------



## glenn_r (May 7, 2007)

I marked the package "warranty service" but Canada's post office is still charging $28.24 duty fees. Even after I explained it's being sent in for service and won't be staying in Canada.


----------



## waynejitsu (May 7, 2007)

Eskimojo said:


> What I miss here is a good user review ...
> I've ordered 3 new Typhoons for modding and can't wait to see how they perform next to my Gladius duty light...
> If they are as I hope (expect)... I'll have to order more for my colleagues as well...
> So Mike, I hope I'll be sending you lots of money in the near future...


 
Yes, you did miss it, so, here ya go, this is the link-
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/159743


----------



## Eskimojo (May 7, 2007)

Indeed I did, Indeed I did...
Please forgive me, as I am the Unenlightened one...


----------



## DevL (May 7, 2007)

glenn_r said:


> I marked the package "warranty service" but Canada's post office is still charging $28.24 duty fees. Even after I explained it's being sent in for service and won't be staying in Canada.



There is a specific form for customs I had to fill out for FedEx and it clearly was marked for repair and return. Did you fill out that customs for correctly?


----------



## glenn_r (May 7, 2007)

DevL said:


> There is a specific form for customs I had to fill out for FedEx and it clearly was marked for repair and return. Did you fill out that customs for correctly?


 
I used the Post Office instead of FedEx. AFAIK I filled out the form correctly...except I'm getting charged. So apparently not? Or maybe the post office is a greedy government-run organization and I'll used FedEx next time?


----------



## Followthehollow (May 7, 2007)

Got mine back today :goodjob:

I'm still waiting for dark but it stomps all over the L4 in a well lit house


----------



## softfeel (May 9, 2007)

I got my light back today. Thank you very much for a great mod. :goodjob:

The LED kind of glows a little bit after being turned off. That is normal, isn't it?


----------



## GLADIUSX1 (May 9, 2007)

Yes this is normal ,all do it .before and after the mod,the lux doe's it as well just not as bright .set it to low and you can watch the effect.
*GLADIUSX1*


softfeel said:


> I got my light back today. Thank you very much for a great mod. :goodjob:
> 
> The LED kind of glows a little bit after being turned off. That is normal, isn't it?


----------



## LawHund (May 9, 2007)

> I used the Post Office instead of FedEx. AFAIK I filled out the form correctly...except I'm getting charged. So apparently not? Or maybe the post office is a greedy government-run organization and I'll used FedEx next time?



I used UPS, filled out the paperwork with Warranty/Repair written in about 4 places, and they still wanted a chunk of change to release the package. >:{

-Teuf


----------



## Ken J. Good (May 10, 2007)

Couple of Beam Shots taken in my dark closet.












From the camera’s point of view the low setting on the Modded Gladius looks brighter than when you see it with your eye.

Then again, I was not dark-adapted.

From a practical point of view, I am going to have to wait until dark to give you better feedback.


----------



## waynejitsu (May 10, 2007)

Hmmmmm..., What were you doing in the closet? (j/k)


----------



## 021411 (May 10, 2007)

Althought *NOT* a functional problem my modded Gladius has a SLIGHT greenish tint to it. Does anyone else notice this or did I lose out on the lottery? Great mod. I just expected it to be white.

See my post. It's a pretty good representation of real life..
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/164221


----------



## waynejitsu (May 10, 2007)

Green?
No...,
I now have 3 modded and they are all white.
Are your batteries fresh?
(just trying to cover all bases)
The mods I have are WO and 1 VO and great tint.
PM Gladiusx1 and let him know


----------



## 021411 (May 10, 2007)

waynejitsu said:


> Green?
> No...,
> I now have 3 modded and they are all white.
> Are your batteries fresh?
> ...


 
Batteries aren't "fresh" but then again my Gladius was brand new when it was sent to him. The batteries should have a ~10 year shelf life away and the batteries can't be that old.. Did you check out my posted link? It's not that dramatic (camera pulls the green out more) but it is noticible when comparing it to my other lights. Almost mimics my L1D CE. It also has a green tint.


----------



## Eskimojo (May 11, 2007)

Mr. Good...
Can't help wondering, what you think of the modded Gladius, in regards to using it as a duty light.
I think many here, would value your opinion in this matter, at least I know I would


----------



## LawHund (May 11, 2007)

Eskimojo said:


> Mr. Good...
> Can't help wondering, what you think of the modded Gladius, in regards to using it as a duty light.
> I think many here, would value your opinion in this matter, at least I know I would



I can give a review with focus on usage as a duty light soon. Gladius1 will probably have mine headed back to me soon, and it'll take about a week to get here. Once it's in, and I stop giggling like a schoolgirl, I'll put up a review with some beamshots.

-Lawhund


----------



## Ken J. Good (May 11, 2007)

I am not a police officer, so I cannot offer the best perspective.

From the sidelines:

If you like the Gladius, you will like an upgraded Gladius even more.
More output on the top end, in my mind is no doubt a benefit in many tactical situations.

The strobe hits harder with the new emitter.

On the low end, I always wanted less that the original Gladius, but we could not drop it any lower as we were getting intermintent activation.
The new emitters seems to be doing just fine down on the low end.
When we develop the next Generation, we will see how far the new emitters will let us take it down.

From a practical point of view, I cannot really distinguish the difference between the old and the new on the low end with my eyes.

So overall, I am saying, the new emitters with this interface is a good thing.

Really cannot see any downsides at this point.


----------



## Lips (May 11, 2007)

.

The Gladius does not *low-bat* blink and is working great with 3v RcR123's sold at Lighthound.com. They are listed on his site as 700mah but they delivered me the 1000mah version. The ultrafire charger sold there and at dealextreme.com works great with these batteries too...


Cheers




I removed the plastic insert for use with 18650's also...








.


----------



## Ken J. Good (May 12, 2007)

Did a little neighboorhood testing this evening. From my backyard shining across the road. 

Typical housing development with street lights and other light sources.

Okay, I am very stoked about what this package can now do. The real added benefit is the throw in terms of distance and push if you will against ambient light...I am mean a significant difference. 

If a human was hiding in some of the shadows, from 40-60 yards out, you could flush him/her out.

The camera does not quite do it justice as I could see more with my eyes, but the pics do a good job of telling the realative output story.

I did a visual estimate of 50-60 yards, then did a Google Earth, ruler distance measurement which indicated 60 yards from my location to the target area.


----------



## carl (May 12, 2007)

Ken,
thanks for those impressive pics - the mod does indeed give it a good amount of throw. 
Can't pass up this opportunity to ask - do you have any plans of incorporating this mod into the production model? thanks for your input.


----------



## Ken J. Good (May 12, 2007)

Always looking to move foward.

When the new emitters will find themselves in the next Gen of Gladius lights...I cannot say right now.

Obviously I am hoping sooner than later.


----------



## Samuel (May 12, 2007)

Hi Ken, thanks for your feedback! You know what would be awesome (IMO)? A "turbo head" option for the Gladius (kinda like the SF KT1/KT2 but without needing to change lamps)... Maybe with a McGizmo 38 or 45?


----------



## s.duff (May 12, 2007)

how cool is that that Ken J. Good is digging this mod too?


----------



## carl (May 12, 2007)

Samuel said:


> Hi Ken, thanks for your feedback! You know what would be awesome (IMO)? A "turbo head" option for the Gladius (kinda like the SF KT1/KT2 but without needing to change lamps)... Maybe with a McGizmo 38 or 45?



I second that motion...


----------



## Eskimojo (May 14, 2007)

Lucky You!
Had to pay $149 to UPS (3 lights - do the math)
Can't wait to get the lights back  and have them gold plated...



glenn_r said:


> I marked the package "warranty service" but Canada's post office is still charging $28.24 duty fees. Even after I explained it's being sent in for service and won't be staying in Canada.


----------



## vortechs (May 15, 2007)

Received mine today. Thanks GLADIUSX1! :goodjob:


----------



## Chronos (May 15, 2007)

Got mine yesterday- THANKS GLADIUSX1!!!!

It is *mind blowing*. It may be my brightest single LED light in my collection. It is everything I wanted in a Gladius, including a much higher output on high. The strobe is really attention grabbing/debilitating now, and I forgot how much I love the intuitive UI. Damn, this is a keeper. 

I highly recommend this mod to everyone. It will become one of your favorite lights (again). I can't wait to try this little beast out on a hike next week.


----------



## GLADIUSX1 (May 15, 2007)




----------



## GLADIUSX1 (May 15, 2007)

A Big Thank You to everyone getting the mods and those who have .please feel free to post any comments ,reveiws and the like so everyone can see the good the bad and the brightly.pictures to .by camera is broke.I have the lens in stock only a few but the UCL-LDF lens are really cool ,made to fit the Gladiusx1 as the stock lens.a very mild diffuse flim on the inside ,you can still see the led and it really smooths the beam and you get no artifacts.it does spread the beam but still throws very good.
This week we have a long weekend holiday and I will be gone from the 18 till the 22.so no shipments till the following weekend.:wave:
*GLADIUSX1*:rock:


----------



## ronson5 (May 16, 2007)

hey, got my hds u60# 0039 back. AWESOME!! thanks. chuck


----------



## jsw4178 (May 17, 2007)

s.duff said:


> how cool is that that Ken J. Good is digging this mod too?


Very, It should make Michael proud


----------



## GLADIUSX1 (May 17, 2007)

http://strategosforum.com/phpBBx/viewtopic.php?t=6152

LETS HEAR FROM EVERYONE WHAT DO YOU THINK? COMMENTS PLEASE
*GLADIUSX1*


----------



## GLADIUSX1 (May 18, 2007)

SORRY .NOT TO BE MISUNDERSTOOD.I'M ALL FOR THE NEW VERSION COMING AS IS EVERYONE:twothumbs.
*GLADIUSX1*


----------



## Ken J. Good (May 18, 2007)

It's not "your mod". You are capitalizing on others work and efforts that is abundantly clear at this point.

A. You did not develop the Gladius.

B. You did not develop the P4.

C. Many people I deal with don't want to send the their light to Canada to somebody they don't know and lose the warrantee on the Gladius you did not develop or support. Many do and will continue to do so.

D. With respect to my interaction with you. I paid a fair price for a fair service and in fact have pointed quite a few people your direction post receiving this service from you. In addition, I did exactly what you told me to do in marking the package yet I was required to pay an additional $47 in duties/taxes. I was planning on sending all individuals I encounter your direction as an option until an alternative developed (which may or may not have materialized). 

I would humbly suggest you wake up to the realities of the fair, competitive practices of the hardware/service industry. My priorities are not yours per se, but the several 10's of thousands of folks that have obtained the Gladius for use in high-risk situations and want an upgrade until the next generation is available. It seems your priority is you.

The folks I answer to are not going to trust an individual they do not know that lives in a different country, working out of who knows what facility, with X amount of production capacity without any guarantee the integrity or long-term support of the system.

Are you prepared to take post-modded Gladius’s in for warrantee work and all that implies? Even if you were (which you are not based on the processes you have in place), I would not trust you at this point.

The last folks I dealt with in your country essentially stole the entire concept of a multifunction light that has variable power, strobing, constant ON/OFF and momentary and produced their own light after we entrusted them under contract to develop our concepts. Their integrity level is noticeably absent.

I am no stranger to intellectual capital theft with respect to hardware and tactical concepts as I have been on the receiving end several times over the last couple of decades.

As long as we are talking about respect: Did you take the time to ask me what I thought of you modding a light we brought to the forefront? No, you just started modding.

Great, free world. People benefit. Nothing wrong with that. However, you could have handled it in much different manner. I can probably fairly say, that folks know who is behind the Gladius. Yet, your “name” on CPF is “GladiusX1”

Who is hijacking what?

Please don't start slamming me for fully supporting a product (you had nothing to do with) that our team represented by year’s and year’s of practical operational experience brought forth.

Additionally you clearly communicated that money was my primary and singular motivation. Anybody who really knows me would essentially laugh in your face.

Your comments are misplaced to say the least.

I would expect you to continue to mod within the community/network your sphere of influence represent. 

I would further expect you to cease and desist “throwing me under the bus” for supporting the community/network I have surrounding me. 

I have taken nothing from you. If fact in the final analysis you have benefited from my work.


----------



## Lips (May 18, 2007)

Mike,

The Modders Realm is wide open. Anyone can mod his or any light which may or may not voiding the lights warranty. 

The distributor or producer of the light can pick and choose whom ever they want without hindrance to upgrade there light with warranty intact irregardless of who else is modding the light and may be voiding the warranty. 

Business is Business - enough said... Continue on...


----------



## waynejitsu (May 18, 2007)

WOW!!! Bad attitude...

It's not "your mod". You are capitalizing on others work and efforts that is abundantly clear at this point.

"How is it "not" his mod?
He modded the light, it is his.
If I buy a car and build the motor, custom paint it, interior, etc..., it is MY modded car.
MY idea to "improve" on a design already in existence."



A. You did not develop the Gladius.

B. You did not develop the P4.

"No, but he did make it BETTER by taking 2 parts, putting them together and making a new high performance light out of something he already paid for."



C. Many people I deal with don't want to send the their light to Canada to somebody they don't know and lose the warrantee on the Gladius you did not develop or support. Many do and will continue to do so.

"Good point. I know Mike better from the forum, so will continue to send him my lights and support him"



D. With respect to my interaction with you. I paid a fair price for a fair service and in fact have pointed quite a few people your direction post receiving this service from you. In addition, I did exactly what you told me to do in marking the package yet I was required to pay an additional $47 in duties/taxes. I was planning on sending all individuals I encounter your direction as an option until an alternative developed (which may or may not have materialized). 

"I have had trouble with customs in the past on sales, etc. However, we do not have control over customs..., what they do or not do."



I would humbly suggest you wake up to the realities of the fair, competitive practices of the hardware/service industry. My priorities are not yours per se, but the several 10's of thousands of folks that have obtained the Gladius for use in high-risk situations and want an upgrade until the next generation is available. It seems your priority is you.

"After talking to Mike many many times, I can assure you that he is great in the customer service areas and wish that many big business would take notes from him and have the same high standards and concerns about "the little guy", not just the bug government contracts, etc that is loaded with money and sales."



The folks I answer to are not going to trust an individual they do not know that lives in a different country, working out of who knows what facility, with X amount of production capacity without any guarantee the integrity or long-term support of the system.

"I tend to think Mike has all of that earned here by not only a great mod, but great prices and after sale service"



Are you prepared to take post-modded Gladius’s in for warrantee work and all that implies? Even if you were (which you are not based on the processes you have in place), I would not trust you at this point.

"I was also "not sure", but after several dealings with Mike, I am now sure he is trust worthy which is, unfortunately, more than I can say for many big businesses"



The last folks I dealt with in your country essentially stole the entire concept of a multifunction light that has variable power, strobing, constant ON/OFF and momentary and produced their own light after we entrusted them under contract to develop our concepts. Their integrity level is noticeably absent.

"That's nice, slam a whole country for the act of one person..., I see the mentality now..., that's REALLY BAD!!"



I am no stranger to intellectual capital theft with respect to hardware and tactical concepts as I have been on the receiving end several times over the last couple of decades.

"Haven't we all at some time?"



As long as we are talking about respect: Did you take the time to ask me what I thought of you modding a light we brought to the forefront? No, you just started modding.

"So, If I buy a new Ford, I should contact Ford Company to ask what they think of me installing new brakes or an upgraded intake? GET REAL!!, LOL!!!"
You are a manufacturer..., not GOD."



Great, free world. People benefit. Nothing wrong with that. However, you could have handled it in much different manner. I can probably fairly say, that folks know who is behind the Gladius. Yet, your “name” on CPF is “GladiusX1”

"I go by waynejitsu, although I did not develop jiu-jitsu, I just enjoy it. Maybe I could change it to "sitting watching TV", or would that be taken by the first guy that watched a TV show."



Who is hijacking what?

"And who is being PETTY over an internet forum name?"



Please don't start slamming me for fully supporting a product (you had nothing to do with) that our team represented by year’s and year’s of practical operational experience brought forth.

"Mike DID have something to do with it. HE installed a Seoul, not you.
Mike made it BETTER than your company. for this, YOU should be thankful. For every mod Mike does, Gladius sells a light..., Hmmm..."



Additionally you clearly communicated that money was my primary and singular motivation. Anybody who really knows me would essentially laugh in your face.

Not about money..., Hmmm..., Can I get a FREE light?
Or at least "at cost"? 
Remember, it is not about the money "



Your comments are misplaced to say the least.

"Maybe???"


I would expect you to continue to mod within the community/network your sphere of influence represent. 

"I sure hope so. His mods are so good that the manufacturer buys one..., it must be GOOD"



I would further expect you to cease and desist “throwing me under the bus” for supporting the community/network I have surrounding me. 
I have taken nothing from you. If fact in the final analysis you have benefited from my work.

"Any you seem to have the same in mind, taking from the work and ideas of Mike to make this light better, don't you agree?"
__________________

Just to add-
Mike, please keep modding and coming up with new, inovative ideas that the big business guy's do not offer as well as the excellent customer service!!
THANKS MIKE!!!


----------



## Archangel (May 18, 2007)

OK, this really needs to end now before people on both sides start coming out of the woodwork, becuase it can only get worse.


----------



## GLADIUSX1 (May 30, 2007)

*EMAIL SENT ON MAY 25 2007 TO ALL.*
First off.thank you everyone for the modding business .I will continue for a short time longer .I have not decide when I will stop doing the Gladius mod ,but it will be soon ,I work ten hour days and have a family so this really takes away from my time with my daughter .but I will update this change .looking like two months and then it's over.Due to the fact that the forum is down very hard to let everyone know what I am doing .At this time all lights scheduled to ship Monday will ship Friday as I have sustained a back injury and am bed ridden for a few days.all the lights at this point will be completed in a two week time frame.I will update the forum thread when it is back up and running .hopefully soon.this has been a big inconvence.Sorry for this shipping delay.I hope that those people that got there lights are happy and if there is ever any issues with the modd I will cover it as promised.Any response to the thread on the Modd will be greatly a appreciated.
________________________________________________________________
I had sent this as an email to everyone who had the mod and having it done.It looks like I will continue taking orders till the end of July and then pack it in.I will uphold my warranty on my work done well after I have finished and I am always here so never a problem.I cover my workmanship and the seoul emmitter.any issues just email me.Hope to do more till that time.
*GLADIUSX1*


----------



## gswitter (May 30, 2007)

Got my Gladius back over the weekend. Even having read all the positive comments here, I'm still surprised at how well this mod turned out. It's easily the brightest single LED light I've owned, and none of the versatility was sacrificed. The lowest output is still just a fraction of an Arc AAA-P's. The Gladius is once again the light I reach for most around the house. Great job, Mike. Many thanks!


----------



## GLADIUSX1 (May 31, 2007)

*Please read.
I have made some small changes .I have lowered the prices *:thumbsup:*and I have added a new email for payment. please use both for the PayPal payment and direct questions.HAVE A LOOK.
GLADIUSX1*


----------



## treasurydept (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm with Ken. GLADIUSX1 says that Ken is only in it for the $$$. A few months ago I was interested in undertaking this mod myself, and asked a VERY simple question (simple YES/NO question) about the mod through PM. It would have taken GLADIUSX1 no more than ten seconds to reply to me, and his help would have been greatly appreciated. Instead, he chose to completely ignore my email and not even send me any reply. From his actions I can safely assume that rather than helping a fellow CPF'er, he wanted me to send my light to him so that he can mod and make some money. 

And Waynejitsu, you say that GLADIUSX1 is concerned about the 'little guy'? Well I'm a littler guy than him and he wasn't concerned about helping me; he was only concerned about lining his pockets.

I think it is you GLADIUSX1 who is only in it for the $$$$.... I give you a :thumbsdow


----------



## waynejitsu (Jun 1, 2007)

Just in case you were not aware, he was in an accident as well as the forums and pm's being down for quite a while.

He has also been bed-ridden for a while and just now getting back on his feet.
I think that would be excusable, as I have been in the same condition in the past.

Just curious, since Mike has been in bed for a while with his back, have you asked Ken for help?
What was his advise on the mod?


----------



## treasurydept (Jun 3, 2007)

I asked Mike for help a LOOONG time ago... well before there was any mention of him being bed-ridden, and well before the forums were down. So your logic is that being injured gives Mike the right to be a hypocrite?

Also, why would I ask Ken for help about the mod when Mike was readily available and obviously more informed about the mod? I had no evidence to suggest that Ken either knew the mod was possible or that Ken even knew how to perform it.


----------



## GLADIUSX1 (Jun 3, 2007)

First off sorry for not posting in the last couple of days .I had changed my email address and was locked out due to forum technical problems and that email problem has been resolved,A Big Thank You To Sasha.As for the posting by treasurydept .you have it all wrong you about saying that I have chosen to ignore treasurydept email. the fact is if I received it I would have answered it.so the conclusion is that it got deleted before I got to it and that happens some times ,so treasurydept if you failed to re-email me :thumbsdowthen yes I can't help you .I often have to re-email people for the same reasons ,so your statement is not valid and I don't go around bashing members for that.I give them a chance :thumbsup: .if you have a beef then don't post to this thread .email me and I will take care of it and will answer all your questions:thumbsup:.I have never let anyone down .only you so it seems.Wayne knows me as do others and I will always be there to help.so as for money yes I am lining my pockets ,because we don't do these things for free and I do have to get something in return thats called small business ,and it is SMALL.Thank you Wayne for post for me when I was not able .the first promised lights will ship Monday. 9 lights in total and the remainder will ship by next Monday.Thank you for your patients during my down time.
So everyone is clear about my said warranty .I cover the light only if you guys don't go opening the light and doing other thing.like any standard warranty in the Industry."Oh" I am also the little guy
Thank You :wave:
*GLADIUSX1*


----------



## waynejitsu (Jun 3, 2007)

WOW!!!
$45 is "lining" your pockets, LOL!!! (must be small pockets, LOL!!! 
$10 - $15 for the Seoul
$10 - $15 for return shipping
$15 - $25 for labor
Try getting that from another modder..., not just ANY mod, but one that-

1- Is as advertised..., NO, better than advertised.
2- Quality!! No trash in the reflector, centered LED, no scratches or marks
3- Very fast turn around time
4- Great communication (at least for me and others that had email sent to the correct email address)

Most are starting out at about $65 PLUS SHIPPING, PLUS INSURANCE, PLUS Anything
And taking a Loooong time to complete it.
the last mod from someone else took almost 3 months and cost much, much MORE than $45!!

All I can say is I am very happy to pay $45 for the quality, service and product I am getting and would highly recommend anyone wanting one to jump in before this offer is no longer available..., or if it is, the price is higher like other modders out there.

I will be sending at least 2 more-
1 Tan Gladius and 1 HDS..., I am sooo thrilled with these I wish he was modding everything

Thanks MIKE for a great mod, service, honesty and communication!!!

(when I get bad service I let everyone know, so I think it is only fair to also let everyone know when I receive GREAT service too)


----------



## 021411 (Jun 3, 2007)

Good lord Waynejitsu! How many Gladius'/H2X's do you have?!? 
I'm thinking about picking up an H2X for another mod before Mike decides to call it quits for good. Hope he doesn't. :twothumbs


----------



## waynejitsu (Jun 3, 2007)

021411 said:


> Good lord Waynejitsu! How many Gladius'/H2X's do you have?!?
> I'm thinking about picking up an H2X for another mod before Mike decides to call it quits for good. Hope he doesn't. :twothumbs



3- H2X (1- WO tint, 1- VO tint w/diffuser film, 1 WO tint w/OP reflector
2- Gladius
2- HDS (1 WO tint w/diffuser film, crenelated bezel w/blue tritium)

I "need" 2 Gladius and 1 more HDS to have them all modded.
It is not like they are "all" the same, LOL! Each mod is unique and different than the others
(and looking for more, lol!!


----------



## GLADIUSX1 (Jun 10, 2007)

MOVED


----------



## waynejitsu (Jun 11, 2007)

I am soooo glad you posted your email.
I have a package I need to get to you, but have not been able to contact as I could not find your new email address.
Email on the way......


----------



## Lexus (Jun 12, 2007)

I got my modded Gladius back yesterday. To make long things short:

 Total light output (reflected light from ceiling) is about twice the output it was before.

 Brightness has almost doubled, [email protected] was around 2500 before, now it's around 4500.

 Transition from hotspot to corona is now much smoother, makes the beam more useful for me.

 Tint is much better than before, was blueish, now it looks like WO tint to me.
Overall: Mike has breathed new life in my Gladius, great job! :twothumbs


----------



## Followthehollow (Jun 12, 2007)

I've had mine back for a while now so have put it through its paces

I love the mod and couldn't be happier with it. It had pretty much replaced every light I have except an A2 Aviator that I use for EDC.

The brightness has seriously spoiled me for other lights. What are actually very bright lights(Surefire A2, E2D, L4, X200) Seem weak whenever I use them now.

I even dropped the thing down a flight of concrete stairs on accident. No issues other than a couple dings in the finish.

Oh and the strobe is absolutely painful now


----------



## waynejitsu (Jun 13, 2007)

Yeah!!!
They are soooo COOL!!!

I will be sending more to get modded too then I can try to have one in all the rooms of the house (almost


----------



## GLADIUSX1 (Jun 25, 2007)

ATTENTION:As of today all shipments must be posted through the postal system USPS.Reason is that I am being billed after the fact .Meaning being billed after I have pickup packages from the courier services FedEx and UPS.Big expense out of my pocket and a huge hassle.SO ONLY SHIP POSTAL AND THAT SOLVES THE PROBLEM.THOSE THAT ALREADY HAVE BEEN SHIP COURIER WILL BE ACCEPTED.
*GLADIUSX1*


----------



## 021411 (Jun 25, 2007)

GLADIUSX1 said:


> ATTENTION:As of today all shipments must be posted through the postal system USPS.Reason is that I am being billed after the fact .Meaning being billed after I have pickup packages from the courier services FedEx and UPS.Big expense out of my pocket and a huge hassle.SO ONLY SHIP POSTAL AND THAT SOLVES THE PROBLEM.THOSE THAT ALREADY HAVE BEEN SHIP COURIER WILL BE ACCEPTED.
> *GLADIUSX1*



Why are you being billed? Shipments should already be prepaid. Just curious..


----------



## GLADIUSX1 (Jun 25, 2007)

I TALKED TO FEDEX AND UPS AND THEY BILL PACKAGES AS SOON AS THEY ARE IN THERE SYSTEM READY FOR DELIVERY TO THAT PERSON .SO I PICKUP THE PACKAGE AND THEN ONE TO TWO WEEKS LATER I RECEIVE A BILL FOR THE AMOUNT I ALREADY PAID .THERE POLICY.THEN I HAVE TO PROVE I PAID .THIS IS TAXES , DUTIES AND BROKERAGE CHARGES .ONE FROM FEDEX WAS PICKUP WITH NO CHARGE AND THEN THEY SEND A BILL FOR 59.00 PLUS .THAT COMES OUT OF MY POCKET.
*GLADIUSX1*


021411 said:


> Why are you being billed? Shipments should already be prepaid. Just curious..


----------



## GLADIUSX1 (Jun 26, 2007)

*I will be gone on vacation from 29 of June till 9 of July .I will post the finished and shipped light's before I leave Friday.*
*GLADIUSX1*


----------



## GLADIUSX1 (Jun 29, 2007)

*NEWS FLASH.When I get back from vacation there will be rate changes that will include Express shipping and full Insurance on all Mod orders.therefore there will be no shipping options only for overseas .you will get the fastest shipping and full value insurance piece of mind .will post when I return.*
*GLADIUSX1*


----------



## Eskimojo (Jul 6, 2007)

*Dropped my Gladius*

Was out sailing and was sleeping on the top bunk.
Getting dressed in the morning, I put my pants, with my Gladius, on the bed and it fell down  (only about 4 feet) and landed right on the switch witch was in the "lock out" position. The switch was pressed all the way in and something broke inside 

Since my modded Gladius hasn't arrived yet I'm in the dark now :candle:
(Well we have midnight sun here, so it's not that bad - but anyway)

I've send the Gladius back to blackhawk and hope I won't have to pay too much for the repair. 
-----------------------------
Mike I'll send you the papers as soon as I get the lights - I'm checking my mail every day...


----------



## marcspar (Jul 6, 2007)

Mine arrived safely back in CT. 

Looks perfect and MUCH brighter.

Thank you,

Marc

[enjoy your vacation!]


----------



## GYates (Jul 8, 2007)

I just got my modded Gladius back. The only thing I can say it WOW!. You guys should see it. I compared it an unmodified one and the light is MUCH brighter and cleaner. You will not be disappointed.


----------



## 021411 (Jul 8, 2007)

Just FYI.. I run 2x 3.7v 750mAh RCR123's in my GLADIUSX1 modded Gladius. No problems to report. I get about 1 hour 6 minutes of runtime before it completely shuts off. No low-batt warning blinks before hand.


----------



## GLADIUSX1 (Jul 9, 2007)

Do you not worry that the circuit will blow in time .as according to Ken J .that circuit is only designed to run a max of 7.0 volt max and the 3.7 on your cells starts at 4.2.volts when fully charged.
*GLADIUSX1*


021411 said:


> Just FYI.. I run 2x 3.7v 750mAh RCR123's in my GLADIUSX1 modded Gladius. No problems to report. I get about 1 hour 6 minutes of runtime before it completely shuts off. No low-batt warning blinks before hand.


----------



## GLADIUSX1 (Jul 9, 2007)

UPDATE:THE NEW RATE CHANGE WAS NEEDED .SHIPPING IS TAKING TIME AND I HAVE TO MAKE SURE THAT EVERYONE GETS THERE LIGHTS IN A TIMELY MANOR AND NO LOST OR STOLEN LIGHTS .SO AS OF TODAY THE RATE IS 65.00 PER LIGHT .BUT THIS INCLUDEDS FULL EXPEDITED SHIPPING WITH 200.00 INSURANCE AND A FULL GUARANTEE ALL THE WAY AROUND .PLEASE CHECK THE INFO PART OF THE THREAD .SMALL PRICE TO PAY FOR FULL PIECE OF MIND.OVERSEAS PACKAGE RATE STAYS THE SAME AND I WILL NOT BE RESPONSIBLE FOR LOST OR STOLEN OVERSEAS SHIPMENTS UNLESS YOU GET EXPEDITED SHIPPING.PLEASE MAKE SURE TO USE THE NEW EMAIL FOR ALL MOD INQUIRES,QUESTIONS,INFO.ETC...
[email protected]
*GLADIUSX1*


----------



## GLADIUSX1 (Jul 13, 2007)

*I will still offer the lower price for the mod with the basic shipping $45.00 .but I completely void myself of any shipping loss or damage in shipping.PLEASE CHECK DETAILS IN THE PRICING AND SHIPPING PART OF THE THREAD .*
*GLADIUSX1*


----------



## cd-card-biz (Jul 16, 2007)

GLADIUSX1 said:


> SHIPPING IS TAKING TIME AND I HAVE TO MAKE SURE THAT EVERYONE GETS THERE LIGHTS IN A TIMELY MANOR
> *GLADIUSX1*



I agree with this. It has been over 60-days since I sent my precious HDS for modding and have not received it back yet. Even so, I sent it Global Express Mail (USD $22 one-way). 

I am sure I will love the mod when (and if) I ever get my light back.

I advise anyone considering the GLADIUSX1 mod to pay for the extra shipping and hopefully you will get your light back more quickly.


----------



## waynejitsu (Jul 17, 2007)

Thanks for giving us a choice.
I will be using the upgraded shipping.
I think it will be worth it.

I know when I send you a light and it is ready the next day, but then the post office drops the ball, it can be frustrating, so I am all for having the option for fast or slow shipping

THANKS!!!


----------



## GLADIUSX1 (Jul 18, 2007)




----------



## waynejitsu (Jul 18, 2007)

We had no doubt you were the guy to send our lights to.
Keep up the great work!!


----------



## Eskimojo (Jul 18, 2007)

I won't comment on anything I don't have first hand experience on...
I've had 3 Gladius' modded (all at the same time) and had to wait for a while before I got them back. This was due to postal "problems" not modding time, witch was swift.
Mike got worried before I did, since I know how long time it can take to ship to Greenland.
The lights came and was in excellent condition. 
I kept one and shipped the others to colleagues other places in Greenland.
We have midnight sun until September so we won't use them much, but I'll get back when we've tried them in action.
Only one thing... On a white wall it seems bit green... 
But on the business end of the light, it's so bright I don't think that'll be the first thing the receiver will notice.
All in all... Mike can be trusted with a light worth $200 and I won't hesitate sending one or more to him for modding again, if I or other police officers here wants (needs) one.
If anyone is in doubt, please don't hesitate to contact me for further information, seen from a "customer" view.


----------



## GLADIUSX1 (Jul 18, 2007)




----------



## depusm12 (Jul 19, 2007)

Mailed my H2X Typhoon out today can't wait to get it back.


----------



## GLADIUSX1 (Jul 19, 2007)

* UPDATE PLEASE READ*:*I WILL NOW INCLUDE IN MY MODDING LINE UP.THE MR BULK SERIES OF LIGHTS .THE CHAMELEON AND LIONCUB.THE MOD IS THE SAME AS THE GLADIUS.FULL WARRANTY OF ALL THE WORK DONE AS WELL SAME PRICE.*
*GLADIUSX1*


----------



## Ken J. Good (Jul 20, 2007)

GladiusX1.

I personally think your integrity level is quite low.

You have once again made a statement using my name and made incinuations that are patently false.

Please stop using my name to further your own enterprise.

Stand on your own 2 feet and leave it at that.


----------



## GLADIUSX1 (Jul 20, 2007)




----------



## Ken J. Good (Jul 20, 2007)

Personal: Absolutely and I make no apologies for it. Keep my name out of your business and I will not respond. Bring my name into it along with misleading statement or imcomplete information, I will respond here and everywhere else you attempt to do the same. Don't try and post on boards I moderate with your business enterprise. Again I make no apolgies for it. You are not invited or welcome to do so. Do whatever you do, whenever you want to, but when you drag my name into it, especially using a product I take personal pride in, you will get a response. My only wish is that I could do it face-to-face.

Wasn't planning on posting the following informtion within this thread, but I will given the fact that on 2 separate occasions within this thread, “GladiusX1” has made misleading statements as to my motivations and actual services to be rendered. Not appreciated. This despite the fact that I asked him on my first response to let sleeping dogs lie.
Apparently he just cannot bring himself to do that. So I will interject here.

Contrary to “GladiusX1's” previous statement that I wanted to "see how it was done" based on “his” mod, what I actually did was contact an established electronics firms with years of real world production capability to evaluate the methodologies, feasibility and reliability of modding the Gladius. I am not a modder, so whatever “GladiusX1” did or did not do was irrelevant to me. He may or may not be modding the Gladius using the optimal procedure. I simply wanted to see the output of the Seoul P4 sooner than later. 

In order to support the fairly large base of Gladius LED Flashlight users, starting Aug 1, there will be a US based Gladius upgrade center set up by Strategos International LLC. Strategos as the current Brand Manager for Nights-Ops is the obvious choice. They have been in contact with Blackhawk during the entire process. 

a. Price point is not been established, but it should be attractive. 

b. 1-2 week turnaround

c. Modded LED will be warranted for life

d. Any additional mechanical or electrical issues associated with the Gladius, post mod will be warranted for 1-year. For example the internal flex circuit, tailcap (which has nothing to do with the mod) will be covered by Strategos at no charge.

e. No duties/customs to be concerned about. For example, I paid an additional $47 in custom fees despite following the explicit instructions from “GladiusX1”

f. I will receive ZERO financial benefit from this as I have resigned from Strategos International and have stepped away from Night-Ops to pursue interests in the HID realm. As previously stated, I wanted Gladius users to have a supported upgrade path within the United States and that has been my motivation. I deal with operators that go in harms way, I want them to have the best possible tool. I appreciate what they do for me and others.

To be announced:

Actual price and send in procedure.


----------



## GLADIUSX1 (Jul 20, 2007)

*Yes this is all personal with you .So it seems.I have not made any false statements and there was no incinuations made.I only posted the facts .Your words .Free world ,Free speech, Free enterprise.This was so everyone knows there's a choice and only to show the differance between one and the other .Please don't make claims about me that are not true.I like your light and your service is great.My favourite light of all. I will never make a statement that is not true.I stand by what I do and it was not you that helped me or made the mod what it is .I did it on my own.I did the work and worked out the solution myself.so I do stand on my own two feet.it was you that asked me to do two lights for you so you could see how it was done .so whom is helping who to gain here .I thought you might give me some credit for helping you with my idea.I never used you to further my small business.I will not use your name anymore .I will refer to you as the Guy as you did me in your forum blog on the Lightfighter forum.thanks but that was rude.we all where given names and they should be used out of simple respect .You Know I won't refer to you as the Guy .I simply won't be rude . I STAND BY WHAT I DO AND I HELP OTHERS WHEN I CAN. PLEASE DON'T POST NEGATIVE STUFF .IT DOE'S NOT HELP ANYONE.
Kind regards*
*GLADIUSX1*


----------



## cd-card-biz (Jul 20, 2007)

Wow - *still* haven't received my HDS back! Paid for and shipped to you on May 14th.


----------



## GLADIUSX1 (Jul 20, 2007)

*YES YOU PAID IN MAY BUT YOU DELAYED SHIPPING TO ME AS I REMEMBER WAS RECEIVED CLOSE TO THE MIDDLE OF JUNE,AS YOU WHERE AWARE OF THERE WAS A PROBLEM GETTING THE UNIT APART AND HAD TO WAIT FOR A TOOL TO REMOVE THE MODULE AND YOU WHERE NOTIFIED VIA EMAIL.SHIPPED .ALMOST TWO WEEKS AGO AND WILL SHOW IN A WEEK OR SO .BUT I DON'T CONTROL THE POST OFFICE .SORRY .GROUND SHIPPING IS SLOW AND THAT IS WHY I HAVE OFFERED THE EXTRA SHIPPING (EXPRESS WITH FULL INSURANCE)EMAIL ME IF THERE IS A PROBLEM IN THE FUTURE.
THANX*
*GLADIUSX1*


cd-card-biz said:


> Wow - *still* haven't received my HDS back! Paid for and shipped to you on May 14th.


----------



## cd-card-biz (Jul 20, 2007)

GLADIUSX1 said:


> *YES YOU PAID IN MAY BUT YOU DELAYED SHIPPING TO ME AS I REMEMBER WAS RECEIVED CLOSE TO THE MIDDLE OF JUNE,AS YOU WHERE AWARE OF THERE WAS A PROBLEM GETTING THE UNIT APART AND HAD TO WAIT FOR A TOOL TO REMOVE THE MODULE AND YOU WHERE NOTIFIED VIA EMAIL.SHIPPED .ALMOST TWO WEEKS AGO AND WILL SHOW IN A WEEK OR SO .BUT I DON'T CONTROL THE POST OFFICE .SORRY .GROUND SHIPPING IS SLOW AND THAT IS WHY I HAVE OFFERED THE EXTRA SHIPPING (EXPRESS WITH FULL INSURANCE)EMAIL ME IF THERE IS A PROBLEM IN THE FUTURE.
> THANX*
> *GLADIUSX1*



Thank you Mike. I know I will be thrilled to receive the modded light.

Just to be clear, I did send the light on May 14th via USPS Express Mail International. So, if it took a month to arrive in Canada, then I guess I didn't get much for my $22 shipping charge from USPS.

It baffles me why I can regularly receive packages from China, Korea, etc. within 7-days maximum. But getting items in / out of Canada takes so long.

Anyway, I will let you know when I receive the light. Thanks.


----------



## GLADIUSX1 (Jul 22, 2007)

Thank You to BOLTGUN for the extra light's.hope to do more for you .Thank you to the new orders from.DEPUSM-SHIFTY-IGNORAMUS-/A-TECH and all the email questions and interest's in getting the mod done for the future.Thank You all for your support.I will continue doing the mod till further notice ,till year end or longer.
Thank you
*GLADIUSX1*:twothumbs


----------



## carbonmetrictree (Jul 25, 2007)

Hey man, what does the wait look like to get a gladius modded?

Thanks!:thumbsup:


----------



## GLADIUSX1 (Jul 25, 2007)

HEY MAN, ONLY A FEW ON THE GO .SO WHEN YOUR READY MAX 7 DAYS:thumbsup: WHEN I RECEIVE THE LIGHT.LET ME KNOW.
*GLADIUSX1*


carbonmetrictree said:


> Hey man, what does the wait look like to get a gladius modded?
> 
> Thanks!:thumbsup:


----------



## GLADIUSX1 (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: GLADIUS NIGHT OPS SEOULED(P4) MODDING/PRICE & SHIPPING INFO ***UPDATE****

:twothumbs


Lips said:


> I just got my like back today and
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GLADIUSX1 (Jul 28, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## GLADIUSX1 (Jul 28, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## cd-card-biz (Jul 28, 2007)

Mike,

Just reporting that I have still not received my HDS back.

I sent you an email requesting shipping information. Please let me know.

Bill


----------



## GLADIUSX1 (Jul 29, 2007)

Email sent, Will check this out.
*GLADIUSX1*


cd-card-biz said:


> Mike,
> 
> Just reporting that I have still not received my HDS back.
> 
> ...


----------



## GLADIUSX1 (Jul 29, 2007)

LIGHTS RECEIVED .
-SHIFTY
-DEPUSM12
-INGNORAMUS
THESE LIGHTS WILL SHIP OUT ON FRIDAY AUGUST 3
*GLADIUSX1*


----------



## depusm12 (Jul 29, 2007)

Can't wait to get it back.


----------



## carbonmetrictree (Jul 30, 2007)

Payment sent for my light! I will send it express tomorrow to get there asap. Hopefully I can get it by the end of this week!:thumbsup:​


----------



## waynejitsu (Jul 31, 2007)

These mods are "just too good"!!!
So, I will be sending more this week:twothumbs

When they get in the mail, I will PM you:thumbsup:

Thanks for a great mod as well as taking pride in your work to make sure we get a light to be proud of


----------



## cd-card-biz (Aug 3, 2007)

For all you guys that are gleefully sending your prize lights off to get super-modded....a word of advice: 

Pay whatever it takes to get it return shipped insured and trackable. This extra cost shipping was not offered at the time I sent my HDS off to Mike or I would have done it. I am now out the cost of the mod, the $22.00 to ship it to Canada, and of course my light. Not to mention that I invested in the 17670 battery tube.

I know for myself that I won't be doing this kind of deal again with any light I really value. 

My personal experience, YMMV.


----------



## GLADIUSX1 (Aug 4, 2007)

MOVED.


----------



## GLADIUSX1 (Aug 4, 2007)

POOF


----------



## carbonmetrictree (Aug 4, 2007)

I think the $24 express mailing to Mike is worth every penny seeing how many nooks and crannies these lights could get stuck in all the way to Canada. I'm wondering if we should start packaging these differently somehow, seems as if customs are inspecting them and slapping on a $37 fee. I am going to call and get some damn questions answered about this!!  



Hey Mike! Thanks for picking up the light today for a SECOND time!


----------



## GLADIUSX1 (Aug 6, 2007)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Chronos said:


> Got mine yesterday- THANKS GLADIUSX1!!!!
> 
> It is *mind blowing*. It may be my brightest single LED light in my collection. It is everything I wanted in a Gladius, including a much higher output on high. The strobe is really attention grabbing/debilitating now, and I forgot how much I love the intuitive UI. Damn, this is a keeper.
> 
> I highly recommend this mod to everyone. It will become one of your favorite lights (again). I can't wait to try this little beast out on a hike next week.


----------



## waynejitsu (Aug 9, 2007)

I have more packed, I just have to get time to go to the post office.
I planned on having them shipped already, but if you read my last PM, you will understand...

I am really enjoying these mods..., as a matter of fact, I have a Gladius around my neck at this moment.
It works great for us "early risers", it has a low, low beam and as needed, you can add more light.

Thanks for a perfect light mod!!!


----------



## GLADIUSX1 (Aug 14, 2007)

:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs


ronson5 said:


> hey, got my hds u60# 0039 back. AWESOME!! thanks. chuck


----------



## depusm12 (Aug 14, 2007)

Got my Typhoon back today. Haven't done any beam shots but I'm impressed. Can't wait to show it to my fellow LEO who has the standard Gladius. It's gonna knock his socks off.


----------



## GLADIUSX1 (Aug 16, 2007)

HELLO VICTORY.Got your light and will have completed in the next few days and will ship out no later than Monday.:twothumbs
*GLADIUSX1*


----------



## Ken J. Good (Aug 18, 2007)

For some reason, Gladius X1 keeps on using my previous posts to bolster his operation/position even after I specifically asked him several times to discontinue using my name after he elected to post misinformation with respect to me.

Yet he likes to bounce my name around and stand on a platform he did not develop as in reputation and the actual light itself.

So if he wants to use my name and attempt to re-state my opinions, I will state my actual opinion first-hand.

I would suggest that you review this before you make an upgrade decision.

http://www.ar15.com/forums/topic.html?b=3&f=20&t=339582

The poster has 13,000+ posts and is no stranger to the selection of lights and related equipment.

Note the extra $55 charged. He and quite a few others have experienced the same situation as individuals have personally emailed me over these "additional charges". I was personally hit with a similar charge when I sent my light to Canada, despite the fact I followed the explicit instructions of Gladius X1 per his email to me. After he had my lights, he then emailed me and asked me to send him ADDITIONAL FUNDS via Paypal to get them back with the upgrade.
Nice....

I elected to pay the additional charges and leave it at that. I did not say anything publicly UNTIL Gladius X1 elected to get hostile with me with respect to upgrade options for Gladius Type Lights. 

I was recommending folks to him simply because it was the most expedient/available short-term path, but that came to a halt after he felt it was in his best interest to throw me under the bus. Other options for Gladius customers were being discussed outside of this board/thread. I was making no attempt to re-direct or hijack the discussion here. Yet, Gladius X1 felt this outside discussion was some type of threat to his business. It a typical insecure reaction to emergent products/services I have seen for 20-years. He also made a series of misleading and factually inaccurate statements about myself and my personal motivations with respect to assisting Gladius owners.

Again, my position:

It is not rocket science to take an existing light you did not develop and an existing LED you did not develop and marry the two together. This is not a ideal unique to Gladius X1, nor previous unconsidered by those actually moving the Gladius lights forward in development. I simply wanted in an inline change and a upgrade path that made sense in an reliable well-supported manner. Many Gladius\Typhoon owners are putting this things to use in confrontational situations. I needed to be sure that the folks involved in any upgrade I can recommend are doing the right thing all around.

My initial motivation was that I did not want other Gladius\Typhoon owners to go through the same situation as I did. It doesn't make a whole lot of sense and quite frankly its misleading to the customer. Sending my customers to Gladius X1 was no longer a viable option based on my assessment of his attitude and the hit and miss fee structure. One would think that you would at least attempt to work with progenitor of the Gladius, especially if your mod business is based in part around that and your Candlepower Username is leveraging the Brand Name of the light. To each his own I suppose.

No reflection on his technical work, just the process and associated unexpected and unwanted fees as well as the loss of warrantee on the product itself.

I know when I quote a customer one thing and then find out I messed up the quote or the process...I have always erred on the side of the customer. If I tell them something, then I abide by that. Sometimes that means a hit in the pocket-book.

Get your story straight.


----------



## GLADIUSX1 (Aug 18, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## GLADIUSX1 (Aug 18, 2007)

*New Update .shipping rate change for the better .instead of having one at $45.00 with no insurance you take your chances .the other was $65.00 full insurance.so I have come to a middle ground on both .no chance shipping .same as the $65.00 option .Now $45.00 full insurance for all light mod orders.*
*GLADIUSX1*


----------



## Ken J. Good (Aug 18, 2007)

Let me see if I have this right:

- You feel free to quote me after I asked you not to (based on your rhetoric within the thread) - That's Okay
- I shouldn't quote myself by speaking firsthand and stating my opinion post your rhetoric - That's not Okay

I don't think I will stay out of it as long as YOU continue to include me in the thread. You're actually quite comical and you sense of what is right and wrong seems a bit out of kilter.

Nothing that I have stated is incorrect, slanted or otherwise misleading. You on the other hand cannot maintain the same position. I personally enjoy debate, banter, and fighting on multiple levels. 

In fact, I just quoted an independent source who experienced the same thing I did. Everybody feel free to post on that forum or ask that individual what his experience was. (Somehow he must have messed up too...)
http://www.ar15.com/forums/topic.html?b=3&f=20&t=339582

Now listen up "Gladius X1)....Ready, here we go for the *4th time*.

Stop using my name, my quotes, my pictures and I will sit on the sidelines as previous stated.
Use my name, use my quotes, and my pictures and I will state the truth within the thread you are electing to involve me.

Why you in particular?

a. Your procedure, something you set up and advertised, cost more me than you stated despite my following your exact directions (somehow it was my fault).

b. I said nothing publicly post the ADDITIONAL funds to get my lights back

c. You then made statements about me in public that were untrue, unfounded and factually inaccurate (to date you have not retracted any of them)

d. I then asked you to let to stopping using my name in the discussion of this process within this thread. You didn't.

e. You have continued to use my name, quotes, pictures despite my request for you to stop

f. Now you are are somehow surprised or indignant that I have responded in the negative to your actions and your "service".

A couple "Oh by the ways":

1. It's not advertising as I have no financial stake in the modification of Gladius lights, whomever is modifying them.

2. When I shipped the my personal lights to Canada, they were packed exactly as you described in your email and the same information was provided on the paperwork sent with the shipment. But then again, you put that on the customer as you have done to others.

All: Get your mod done with whomever you desire. Absolutely no skin off of my nose whatsoever. A Gladius/Typhoon with a P4 is great piece of kit.
Gladius X1 has little or nothing to do with either invention.

My point is, as it as stated in the other independent thread, you are taking your chances with this particular modder with respect you may end up getting your mod done for almost twice the stated price.

Then again you might not. 

Make sure you you package it right or anticipate some other unforeseen procedure. 

Good for the people that did not get burned, bad for those that did.

Gladius X1: If you want to quote me, feel free to quote the following:

_I do know this for a fact for US based customers:
No unforeseen shipping/custom charges (followed by: it's going to be your fault excuses) when a light is modded within the United States not to mention the associated warrantee issues._

Otherwise leave me out of your operation over there, be quiet and mod.


----------



## Kiessling (Aug 18, 2007)

> you have no integrity and this is not the actions of a sane person .Nothing in this thread since your last ranting has warranted this insanity.
> 
> ... snip ...
> 
> please stop posting .I have not used your name.its part of what you wrote.please stop this nonsense.stop lying .




GLADIUSX1 ... you are in violation of CPF rules as well as the rules of polite human interaction.
On CPF, one does not call another member names; nor does one tell another member what to do on the forums. Further more, ad hominem attacks like yours won't be tolerated either.

Please edit your posts accordingly and tone it down. Failure to comply will result in the removal of your posting privileges.

bernhard


P.S.: and please ... show some mercy and use non-bold fonts for normal text and capital letters only in the appropriate places. Thank you.


----------



## GLADIUSX1 (Aug 19, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## GLADIUSX1 (Aug 19, 2007)

:twothumbs


GLADIUSX1 said:


> *New Update .shipping rate change for the better .instead of having one at $45.00 with no insurance you take your chances .the other was $65.00 full insurance.so I have come to a middle ground on both .no chance shipping .same as the $65.00 option .Now $45.00 full insurance for all light mod orders.*
> *GLADIUSX1*


----------



## GLADIUSX1 (Aug 20, 2007)

I no longer use the PM system .please email all questions and inquires to my email
Thank You.
*GLADIUSX1*


----------



## GLADIUSX1 (Aug 31, 2007)

Please disregard this post. PM is active,
Thanx
*GLADIUSX1*


GLADIUSX1 said:


> I no longer use the PM system .please email all questions and inquires to my email
> Thank You.
> *GLADIUSX1*


----------



## GLADIUSX1 (Aug 31, 2007)

:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs


gswitter said:


> Got my Gladius back over the weekend. Even having read all the positive comments here, I'm still surprised at how well this mod turned out. It's easily the brightest single LED light I've owned, and none of the versatility was sacrificed. The lowest output is still just a fraction of an Arc AAA-P's. The Gladius is once again the light I reach for most around the house. Great job, Mike. Many thanks!


----------



## GLADIUSX1 (Aug 31, 2007)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Lexus said:


> I got my modded Gladius back yesterday. To make long things short:
> 
> Total light output (reflected light from ceiling) is about twice the output it was before.
> 
> ...


----------



## GLADIUSX1 (Sep 2, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## GLADIUSX1 (Sep 12, 2007)

*All lights received are completed and shipped.*
*GLADIUSX1*


----------



## GLADIUSX1 (Sep 16, 2007)

*THIS THREAD IS CLOSED*


----------

